# [JAILBREAK][GUIDE] Interop Unlock for Windows 10 Mobile + All Capabilities



## djamol (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello Folks,
*Yeah this is the First thread, First Post about the Windows 10 Mobile Hacking.
*

Now the First Interop Unlock hack for W10M is now available. It's currently limited to LUMIA/SAMSUNG phones, although we're trying to extend it to other OEM Device, of course. (It requires specific Driver/Services to "RUN" into "SYSTEM" Privileges. Hence, other OEM Device is lack of these. I.e HTC/Micromax etc. etc.)

*** UPDATE : Microsoft is trying to break our hack through blocking "NdtkSvc" on Lumia. So the hack currently doesn't work directly on Lumia 950/550 or later. Even if you updated extras+info on any lumia you will loss Service Access. So Stay Away from Extras+Info***

*A brief summary, for those unfamiliar with interop-lock: *
Windows Phone allows a number of high-privilege app capabilities, which can be used to make changes to the OS which are normally not possible for a third-party Applications. 
The limitation on whether we can use these capabilities or not is based on what "level" of developer unlock the phone has.
ON WP7/8/8.1
Standard "ISV" (Independent Software Vendor) Dev Unlock (max 10 apps or less) is what pretty much everybody gets.
OEMs, however, get a special OEM Developer Unlock (300 apps or more) which gives them the ability to use much higher-privilege app capabilities than the standard ISV unlock permits. The name comes from ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES, the capability which was most important in WP7/WP8/8.1.
However, there are a great many interesting capabilities. Note that Interop-unlock by itself does not enable all of these. However, at least on Lumia/Samsung phones, it is now possible to enable *all* the capabilities.
As per my Research Microsoft has give up some FREEDOM to the 3rd  Party Developers. Now the "ISV" Developers can sideload apps with the All "SECOND PARTY CAPABILITIES". However, having a Some hive privilege "SYSTEM" Resource that we can expand it to Enable All Capabilities.

*The instructions are as follows: *

1. Turn "ON" Developer Unlock Mode. (Go to Settings> Update & Security> For Developers)
2. Download "Root Tool.xap" from attachments and deploy It.

*Recommended:*
Go to "JailBreak Tool"
Select your choice, That's It !

*Custom:*
Go to Device Specific Registry Editor Tool.
Select "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE"
Write default values.

(For Lumia)

```
"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install"
"MaxUnsignedApp"=DWORD:7FFFFFFF
```

(For Samsung)

```
"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install"
"MaxUnsignedApp"=DWORD:2147483647
```

*Preventing Unlock:*

```
"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg"
"PortalUrlInt"="https://127.0.0.1"
"PortalUrlProd"="https://127.0.0.1"
```

*Unlocking NEW Capability Engine:*

Write these values:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityManager\AuthorizationRules\Capability\capabilityRule_DevUnlock]
"CapabilityClass"="capabilityClass_DevUnlock_Internal"
"PrincipalClass"="principalClass_DevUnlock_Internal"
```






*ENJOY* 

Hence, this is not a Complete "Root Access" but we are working on it to gain Full SYSTEM Access.
Still, If you got any Issue's after this tutorial then ask your "Questions"  In Q/A Thread.

SPECIAL Thanks to @vcfan (Without the RPC Code from "vcFAN" was Impossible to Interop Unlock or Capability Unlock)
Thanks to @ngame and @GoodDayToDie
Thanks Everybody for your Big Support.


----------



## djamol (Aug 13, 2015)

Reserved For Common Q/A


----------



## djamol (Aug 13, 2015)

Reserved For Further Developments, LOGS and Related Apps


----------



## djamol (Aug 13, 2015)

*Questions and Answers*

*Will this work on other OEM Device / Are you working on this for other OEM Device / What about HTC, or some other OEM?*
The current hack relies on a Lumia/Samsung-specific component. Adding support for other phones will require new hacks. We are looking into it.

*Can I re-lock my phone if I want to?*
Yes, easily. The simplest method is to turn off the "Developer mode" in Settings> Update & Security> For Developers. This doesn't remove any changes that were made using the interop-unlock, though (for example, it won't undo the Capability-Unlock hack, not will it set back the Full FS Access hack). Apps that require interop-unlock will still be installed, but may no longer run. To manually remove interop-unlock, you can reset all the registry values that were changed by the interop-unlock hack to their original values, and remove all the apps. There still may be a great many other changes that also need reverting, though, if you want to get back to stock settings. 

*Can I get my phone completely back to stock settings without knowing every little thing I changed?*
Yes, a hard (factory) reset will undo all changes made by interop-unlock, or any apps (including ones that require interop-unlock), and will remove all apps. If you need to send your phone in for warranty servicing and are worried that they won't take it because you interop-unlocked it, this approach will fix that (they would probably tell you to hard-reset anyhow, if it's conceivably a software problem).

*Will the interop-unlock survive a hard reset?*
Not using this method! Read the question above. This unlock is purely in software, not firmware; it is reset along with everything else.


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks bro, I worked on my lumia 830 with build 10512.

But I already had the vcREG installed, root_tool not worked for me.


----------



## djamol (Aug 13, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> Thanks bro, I worked on my lumia 830 with build 10512.
> 
> But I already had the vcREG installed, root_tool not worked for me.

Click to collapse



Try Once.
XAP Updated. My Mistake, I was not checked anything.


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 14, 2015)

djamol said:


> Try Once.
> XAP Updated. My Mistake, I was not checked anything.

Click to collapse



Thank you, now work


----------



## oelapoel (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi djamol,

Thanx for this. So after doing this, are we able to say put HOSTS to block ads? I have not had the time to try this, gonna do this after work


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

oelapoel said:


> Hi djamol,
> 
> Thanx for this. So after doing this, are we able to say put HOSTS to block ads? I have not had the time to try this, gonna do this after work

Click to collapse



It's a full interop/cap unlock based on VCREG 1.1 project 
you can navigate Lumia registry editor -> templates -> check the check boxes -> apply
then use Custom PFD to set these values :
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityMana ger\AuthorizationRules\Capability\capabilityRule_D evUnlock]
 "CapabilityClass"="capabilityClass_DevUnlock_Inter nal"
 "PrincipalClass"="principalClass_DevUnlock_Interna l"
if you see any SPACE in values above they are seems xda bug . no spaces in above strings


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 14, 2015)

Do I need to use the WP10 deployer or does the 8.1 work too?
I am asking because I don't yet have VS2015 installed and would like to not require it (first because I am used to VS2013 and second because the dreamspark servers seem to be incredibly slow)


----------



## oelapoel (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> It's a full interop/cap unlock based on VCREG 1.1 project
> you can navigate Lumia registry editor -> templates -> check the check boxes -> apply
> then use Custom PFD to set these values :
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityMana ger\AuthorizationRules\Capability\capabilityRule_D evUnlock]
> ...

Click to collapse



amazing. confirmed interop unlock works on my NL1520. no more ads.. this is the most annoying thing using w10m. cheers

I'll play around a bit more later on when i have time


----------



## souma_rox (Aug 14, 2015)

Can anyone plz explain what to do after installing root tools........


----------



## onecosmic (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone is getting manifest error?

Error: The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid


----------



## oelapoel (Aug 14, 2015)

@souma_rox
The instructions are as follows: 

 1. Turn "ON" Developer Unlock Mode. (Go to Settings> Update & Security> For Developers)
 2. Download "Root Tool.xap" from attachments and deploy It.

Recommended:
 For Lumia:
 Open "vcReg" Tool.
 Hit the Application Bar and select "Templates". 
 Here will see two options, Interop/Capability Unlock and "Full File System" Access through the MTP Protocol. 
 Check your options, and click "Apply". 
 You are Done !

basically: you run root tools and go to "LUMIA REGISTRY EDITOR". bottom right corner. click the "..." and "TEMPLATES", tick interop unlock + full fs access" and click APPLY. restart. thats it
@onecosmic
try using WP SDK 8.0. Do not use 8.1


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 14, 2015)

oelapoel said:


> @souma_rox
> The instructions are as follows:
> 
> 1. Turn "ON" Developer Unlock Mode. (Go to Settings> Update & Security> For Developers)
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed root tool on my lumia 920 but when i tap to "lumia registry editor" it crash!
What i can do?


----------



## onecosmic (Aug 14, 2015)

oelapoel said:


> @onecosmic
> try using WP SDK 8.0. Do not use 8.1

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## lukjok (Aug 14, 2015)

I can confirm - working on Lumia 930 WP build 10512.


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> I installed root tool on my lumia 920 but when i tap to "lumia registry editor" it crash!
> What i can do?

Click to collapse



Please let me know your firmware version and OS version
What version of 920 do you have?
RM-820/821/822 or chinese type L920T?


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> Please let me know your firmware version and OS version
> What version of 920 do you have?
> RM-820/821/822 or chinese type L920T?

Click to collapse



OS version: 10.0.10512.1000
Firmware: 3051.50009.1451.1009
RM-821


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> OS version: 10.0.10512.1000
> Firmware: 3051.50009.1451.1009
> RM-821

Click to collapse



OK same as my device . I will write a little tool for you .


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 14, 2015)

mine crashed after pressing Lumia Registry Editor too 

Lumia 525 RM 998 - OS version: 10.0.10512.1000


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

guys with crashing issue on Lumia reg edit page . 
await a little I will provide a little tool for you guys in a few hours .


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

guys with crashing issue on Lumia Registry Editor page please test this tool here 
it's vcreg app updated by me for Windows 10 . how to use 
only deploy it go to templates page check the checkbox 
Live interop / capability unlock and Live Full FS if you want.
this version of app is able to unlock windows 10 capabilities but this feature is not tested so you will warn in app about this new feature 
feel free to tap cancel if you don't want to risk on a test hack or simply don't check it while we accept this feature will work correctly . 
thanks to @vcfan for this tool 
thanks for @djamol for starting topic and releasing his hack . 
and special thanks to @ngame  for updating @vcfan tool lol.
thanks from my friends for their hard work


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> guys with crashing issue on Lumia Registry Editor page please test this tool here
> it's vcreg app updated by me for Windows 10 . how to use
> only deploy it go to templates page check the checkbox
> Live interop / capability unlock and Live Full FS if you want.
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys I updated the attachment above please re-download it if you want to use w10 capabilities unlock . really sorry I did something wrong in previous file


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 14, 2015)

Confirmed on Lumia 1020. It works! Thanks!


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

Real Question:

Can we get 4 tile on start with registry edit? I couldnt find old registy which works on 8.1 for 5 toggle.

Edit: Confirmed on 925


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

everesee said:


> Real Question:
> 
> Can we get 4 tile on start with registry edit? I couldnt find old registy which works on 8.1 for 5 toggle.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed on 925

Click to collapse



search it here : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434959
I don't know about 4 tiles in start


----------



## everesee (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> search it here :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434959
> I don't know about 4 tiles in start

Click to collapse



UserPreferenceWidth dword key is removed in Windows 10


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder why it said error although it could install Root Tool as well as CustomPFD


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> I wonder why it said error although it could install Root Tool as well as CustomPFD

Click to collapse



use Windows Phone 8.0 SDK application Deployment tool to deploy DJAmol Root Tool in OP or my updated vcreg tool in post #23


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 14, 2015)

djamol said:


> Try Once.
> XAP Updated. My Mistake, I was not checked anything.

Click to collapse





denisf1981 said:


> Thanks bro, I worked on my lumia 830 with build 10512.
> 
> But I already had the vcREG installed, root_tool not worked for me.

Click to collapse



I downloaded this this morning and I get the same error, Root_tool. not working. Showing the same error.

Any idea ? This is a Nokia ICON(929) on Windows 10 Mobile 10512....and yes, it's unlocked. in Dev mode.


----------



## cong8191 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Cant deploy xap*



DavidinCT said:


> I downloaded this this morning and I get the same error, Root_tool. not working. Showing the same error.
> 
> Any idea ? This is a Nokia ICON(929) on Windows 10 Mobile 10512....and yes, it's unlocked. in Dev mod
> 
> I cant deploy xap. It always  show error parameter is incorrect

Click to collapse


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> use Windows Phone 8.0 SDK application Deployment tool to deploy DJAmol Root Tool in OP or my updated vcreg tool in post #23

Click to collapse



Nahh..........Still the same :crying:

This error only happens when I try to install modified vcReg in #23. On the other hand, Root Tools can be installed perfectly .


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> guys with crashing issue on Lumia Registry Editor page please test this tool here
> it's vcreg app updated by me for Windows 10 . how to use
> only deploy it go to templates page check the checkbox
> Live interop / capability unlock and Live Full FS if you want.
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't work  ( :c ) because it has INTEROPSERVICES....
I have tried to replace WMAppManifest with one from RootTool.xap, deployed successfully but when I open it, it crash.


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 14, 2015)

Try to lock developer in WP8.1 SDK and again unlock in phone settings


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone mind giving me a list of all the registry keys that are changed by the full fs access option and their original values, for me that broke access to the sd card for some reason?


----------



## Pasquiindustry (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, good work !  
A little tip: if you're having problem by deploying the XAPs, you can use the 8.0 SDK without problems. If you're going to install VS 2015, be careful to check the 8/8.1 SDK option (they're disabled by default)

However, I will try to find some interesting tweaks, stay tuned


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 14, 2015)

Pasquiindustry said:


> Hey, good work !
> A little tip: if you're having problem by deploying the XAPs, you can use the 8.0 SDK without problems. If you're going to install VS 2015, be careful to check the 8/8.1 SDK option (they're disabled by default)
> 
> However, I will try to find some interesting tweaks, stay tuned

Click to collapse



Too bad I used both SDK to deploy but I still get error


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 14, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> Anyone mind giving me a list of all the registry keys that are changed by the full fs access option and their original values, for me that broke access to the sd card for some reason?

Click to collapse



Just take screenshots before changing something


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 14, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> Just take screenshots before changing something

Click to collapse



I was expecting them to be the same as in WP8.1 but obviously not, as changing the values back to those ones doesn't bring my SD access back, also tried using the patched vcreg to disable it but the phone still can't see the SD (and yes I made sure the SD is actually still working in my laptop). So it seems I'll just have to let the phone finish the new update and then do a hard reset (again). A warning should be added to the OP to state that some might loose access to the SD Card by enabling full FS access, might have been just my phone but then again might be my model in which case other users of a Lumia 625 might face this.
The funny thing is it worked for me in WP8.1 and WP8.1.2 without a problem, Microsoft surely changed something in the MTP access on Windows 10.


----------



## roastedwookie (Aug 14, 2015)

*RE:*

I do not have these:
Open "vcReg" Tool.
Hit the Application Bar and select "Templates". 
Here will see two options, Interop/Capability Unlock and "Full File System" Access through the MTP Protocol. 
Check your options, and click "Apply". 

Deployed root tool but cannot see any app bar and templates.


----------



## Techinicabor (Aug 14, 2015)

roastedwookie said:


> I do not have these:
> Open "vcReg" Tool.
> Hit the Application Bar and select "Templates".
> Here will see two options, Interop/Capability Unlock and "Full File System" Access through the MTP Protocol.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there no menu (...) on the bottom?


----------



## minhhien1996 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Full FS Access*

I enabled Full FS Access and now I can't see where my Music or Picture Folder is. How I can copy pictures and musics between my computer and my phone?


----------



## Techinicabor (Aug 14, 2015)

minhhien1996 said:


> I enabled Full FS Access and now I can't see where my Music or Picture Folder is. How I can copy pictures and musics between my computer and my phone?

Click to collapse



Windows Explorer: Windows Phone > Phone > Data > Users > Public (very limited, read-only)


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> I was expecting them to be the same as in WP8.1 but obviously not, as changing the values back to those ones doesn't bring my SD access back, also tried using the patched vcreg to disable it but the phone still can't see the SD (and yes I made sure the SD is actually still working in my laptop). So it seems I'll just have to let the phone finish the new update and then do a hard reset (again). A warning should be added to the OP to state that some might loose access to the SD Card by enabling full FS access, might have been just my phone but then again might be my model in which case other users of a Lumia 625 might face this.
> The funny thing is it worked for me in WP8.1 and WP8.1.2 without a problem, Microsoft surely changed something in the MTP access on Windows 10.

Click to collapse



Microsoft didn't changed MTP in windows 10 we take a look on it and I tried it many times on L920 in windows 10


minhhien1996 said:


> I enabled Full FS Access and now I can't see where my Music or Picture Folder is. How I can copy pictures and musics between my computer and my phone?

Click to collapse



guys please know that Full FS is not a funny hack and it is good only for developers , Cool developers not a normal user . 
so do not check this check box if you don't know what's that .


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> Microsoft didn't changed MTP in windows 10 we take a look on it and I tried it many times on L920 in windows 10
> 
> 
> guys please know that Full FS is not a funny hack and it is good only for developers , Cool developers not a normal user .
> so do not check this check box if you don't know what's that .

Click to collapse



Well the funny thing is I hard reset the device after the update and then the SD card was working and then applyed full fs access again and once again lost access to the SD card so if you say Microsoft didn't change anything related to MTP then I have no idea why this keeps happening on my device/model.


----------



## n014latoi (Aug 14, 2015)

i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n606/n014latoi/Mobile%20Uploads/wp_ss_20150815_0001_zps2iixgqzq.png
i got this error on my lumia 810, please help me...


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 14, 2015)

So, does this work or not ? What is needed on a phone to get this to work and install ? Anyone figure this one out ?

Some say SDK 8.0 and other say 8.1, some got it to install, it seems most have not. I have tried both XAPs posted in  8.1 tools and just get errors installing.

This looked like some big hope here, too bad, would love to find out exactly what it needs to work, wishing for full unlock/Inerop unlock on my Nokia ICON 929...Man miss this from the WP 7 days.....I wana play !!!


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> It doesn't work  ( :c ) because it has INTEROPSERVICES....
> I have tried to replace WMAppManifest with one from RootTool.xap, deployed successfully but when I open it, it crash.

Click to collapse



Sorry I updated xap very fast because of a real bad bug in my new updated codes I forget about capabilities 
here it is the new xap with same RootTools capabilities 
try it and let know the result .


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> Well the funny thing is I hard reset the device after the update and then the SD card was working and then applyed full fs access again and once again lost access to the SD card so if you say Microsoft didn't change anything related to MTP then I have no idea why this keeps happening on my device/model.

Click to collapse



Full FS maybe break your access to phone storage or sd card any time at wp8.1 or 10 
the reason is number of files and also the size of your files . 
for example when I get my phone storage in lumia 920 with full fs full more than 12 GBs it will shown very late in This PC and when I get it full more than 20GB it will show only Windows Phone in This PC without any Internal or SD card Partitions . it shows an empty folder .   
I think you have a large size of files on your sd card . if you try a clear sd card it must be shown . trust me .


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> Full FS maybe break your access to phone storage or sd card any time at wp8.1 or 10
> the reason is number of files and also the size of your files .
> for example when I get my phone storage in lumia 920 with full fs full more than 12 GBs it will shown very late in This PC and when I get it full more than 20GB it will show only Windows Phone in This PC without any Internal or SD card Partitions . it shows an empty folder .
> I think you have a large size of files on your sd card . if you try a clear sd card it must be shown . trust me .

Click to collapse



I only have apps installed on my SD card (3gb of apps to be exact) and a folder with my music in (2gb of music) but the problem wasn't that I couldn't see the SD card in the PC, the phone didn't want to see it at all, in Storage it said SD Card Unavailable, anyway I fixed it now by re-flashing to windows phone 8.1 and updating again, and I also have a idea what caused it: while on WP8.1 I used the mod that allowed anyone to get update 2 by changing the device model to a Russian device, now without updating to update 2 everything is working fine so that might have been the problem, so possible warning to anyone that got update 2 that way.


----------



## ngame (Aug 14, 2015)

Ranomez said:


> I only have apps installed on my SD card (3gb of apps to be exact) and a folder with my music in (2gb of music) but the problem wasn't that I couldn't see the SD card in the PC, the phone didn't want to see it at all, in Storage it said SD Card Unavailable, anyway I fixed it now by re-flashing to windows phone 8.1 and updating again, and I also have a idea what caused it: while on WP8.1 I used the mod that allowed anyone to get update 2 by changing the device model to a Russian device, now without updating to update 2 everything is working fine so that might have been the problem, so possible warning to anyone that got update 2 that way.

Click to collapse



I will do a research for the way to solve this problem . and @djamol please add a warning about FullFS in OP .


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 14, 2015)

ngame said:


> Sorry I updated xap very fast because of a real bad bug in my new updated codes I forget about capabilities
> here it is the new xap with same RootTools capabilities
> try it and let know the result .

Click to collapse



Thank you, it's working


----------



## ngame (Aug 15, 2015)

ADeltaX said:


> Thank you, it's working

Click to collapse



good to see a new user with Interop Unlock enabled


----------



## badun2 (Aug 15, 2015)

ngame said:


> good to see a new user with Interop Unlock enabled

Click to collapse



Great Job!
Unfortunately, it does not work for lumia 640 on 10512, sdk 8.1 says error 0x81030120 - ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 15, 2015)

badun2 said:


> Great Job!
> Unfortunately, it does not work for lumia 640 on 10512, sdk 8.1 says error 0x81030120 - ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES

Click to collapse



Use the 8.0 deployer not the 8.1 one.


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2015)

On my Lumia 620 after factory reset to build 10512:
1. deploying RootTool, interop and full acces on vcREG on - OK
2. deploying CustomPFD_005 - OK
3. connecting to PC - I can see my Lumia on Pc explorer - both SD card and phone, I can edit phone etc - OK
4. on vcREG and CustomPFD writing values to change maps storage to SD card - OK
5. downloading maps, storing on SD card - OK
6. connecting Lumia to PC again - can´t see in PC Explorer, no SD card, no phone .....!!! Drivers on PC are OK, SD card is empty, only 400MB of maps.
Any suggestions....?


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 15, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> On my Lumia 620 after factory reset to build 10512:
> 1. deploying RootTool, interop and full acces on vcREG on - OK
> 2. deploying CustomPFD_005 - OK
> 3. connecting to PC - I can see my Lumia on Pc explorer - both SD card and phone, I can edit phone etc - OK
> ...

Click to collapse



If you use FS access it might take longer for PC to complet the connection.


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, I know, it taked longer before writing values to registry...but after doing this can´t see at all


----------



## ngame (Aug 15, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Yes, I know, it taked longer before writing values to registry...but after doing this can´t see at all

Click to collapse



after activating Full FS access you have to restart your phone most of the times 2 or 3 times .
Full FS need to run a service at startup as Local System and need some other changes that couldn't be affect without reboot


----------



## ilam82 (Aug 15, 2015)

with my AT&T Nokia Lumia 1520 I am beginnerand windows 10 mobile too, could someone explain step by step how to do it

I need programs on my laptop?


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2015)

ngame said:


> after activating Full FS access you have to restart your phone most of the times 2 or 3 times .
> Full FS need to run a service at startup as Local System and need some other changes that couldn't be affect without reboot

Click to collapse



Reboot it was the first I did, several times....


----------



## ngame (Aug 15, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Reboot it was the first I did, several times....

Click to collapse



oh sorry about this . it is about 4:30 - 5 AM here and I am feeling really sleepy . seems we have to take a look again at MTP hives . 
I will do it in a little while after I wake up .


----------



## kukmikuk (Aug 15, 2015)

ngame said:


> oh sorry about this . it is about 4:30 - 5 AM here and I am feeling really sleepy . seems we have to take a look again at MTP hives .
> I will do it in a little while after I wake up .

Click to collapse



Thanks, I think there´s problém in MTP drivers, because at Win8.1 PC I see after 5 min driver error ...


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 15, 2015)

ngame said:


> Sorry I updated xap very fast because of a real bad bug in my new updated codes I forget about capabilities
> here it is the new xap with same RootTools capabilities
> try it and let know the result .

Click to collapse



It finally working  thx


----------



## zetvn (Aug 15, 2015)

my lumia 730 can't connect to pc after interop unlock


----------



## cong8191 (Aug 15, 2015)

zetvn said:


> my lumia 730 can't connect to pc after interop unlock

Click to collapse



Only need restart pc and connect  again.


----------



## drearyworlds (Aug 15, 2015)

Sometimes restarting doesn't work. Mine takes sometimes up to 5 minutes to connect.


----------



## mahdi7575 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks!

Is there any way to go back to normal state from full system access mode? (seeing only personal data using MTP, not whole file system)


----------



## ngame (Aug 15, 2015)

mahdi7575 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there any way to go back to normal state from full system access mode? (seeing only personal data using MTP, not whole file system)

Click to collapse



yes .
download Custom PfD from here :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057
navigate this path :
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\MTP
edit Data Store value to c:\Data\Users\Public and hit Write button . 
that's it


----------



## mybabysexy (Aug 15, 2015)

What does the new capability engine do? Unlock new features or sth?


----------



## ngame (Aug 15, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> What does the new capability engine do? Unlock new features or sth?

Click to collapse



new capabilities are Windows 10 Universal Windows Platform apps capabilities that will help developers to develop high PRIV universal apps . 
but surely if you want to have these capabilities on windows 10 PC too you have to set values we mentioned in OP in your PC regedit


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there a method to bring back Lumia Camera app?


----------



## lukjok (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't know why this is happening, but when MTP DataStore is C:\Data\Users and below, I just can't access my files in Desktop, it just not showing.
But when I change value to  C:\Data\Users\Public, I can see files. Just WTF?
Edit: Need to wait a bit to see files.
Edit2: Getting Driver error when value set to C:\Data


----------



## god father (Aug 16, 2015)

*neeed help*



djamol said:


> Reserved For Common Q/A

Click to collapse



can you pls tell me if we can adjust heights of nav bar as my lower part of sreen is not working so shifting nav bar or making it bigger can help me..pls reply soon.


----------



## starsoccer9 (Aug 16, 2015)

anyone else still getting the manifest error? I just tried with 8.1 application deployment tool and get the manifest error. Any work arounds?


----------



## god father (Aug 16, 2015)

*neeed help*

can we change the height of nav bar as my lower most part of screen is not working.


----------



## johnsonsteven1986 (Aug 16, 2015)

I recommend adding instructions for deployment. I figured it out but I had to do a little research first.

Deploying an app with the Application Deployment tool:
1. I had to rename the extension from .zip to .xap
2. Make sure that the device is registered and connected.
    I used the APKToWin10M tool from another thread.
3.On your computer’s Start screen, find the Application Deployment tool.
    You should already have this if you download VS2015
    You can also run the tool from the following location:
    C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.1\Tools\AppDeploy\AppDeploy.exe
4. Run the tool.
5. Select device in the target dropdown menu
6. In the App field, click Browse and locate the package file that you want deploy.
7. Click Deploy.
    If the deployment is successful, the Status field displays App Deployment Successful.
8. Your apps will show in the  All apps menu on your phone.


----------



## Satirus (Aug 16, 2015)

starsoccer9 said:


> anyone else still getting the manifest error? I just tried with 8.1 application deployment tool and get the manifest error. Any work arounds?

Click to collapse



Hi!  Solved this installing the last version (believe it's in 5th page) of vcREG provided by ngame.
.


----------



## skyh1gh (Aug 16, 2015)

ERROR ISSUE. as someone mention before, if you're using vs2015, * 1.* you have to choose custom install and check sdk 8/8.1.                  *2.* use sdk 8 instead of sdk 8.1. they are both part of vs. worked on L1520 at least.


----------



## agupta1274 (Aug 16, 2015)

*app deployment*

I'm not able to deploy apps on w10 TP. Pls help.


----------



## yahia123 (Aug 16, 2015)

*android apps problems on w10M*

ive sideloaded many androids apps but they arent working , there is no response from my phone when i touch , ive changed my device model number and did every possible thing but didnt work 

can you please help in this if you know ?


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a little problem here. When i try to install Root Tool, it says "Error - The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid".
Any solution?


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 17, 2015)

vihsalvatore said:


> I have a little problem here. When i try to install Root Tool, it says "Error - The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid".
> Any solution?

Click to collapse



Same to me with 8.1 SDK, another 8.0 SDK doesn't work, use vcReg
View attachment 3439272


----------



## pantsaregood (Aug 17, 2015)

Trying to use "vcREG_v1.2.0.1_w10_edition.xap" and I just get Error - 0x81030120.  This is on a Lumia 1520. Any ideas?


----------



## vihsalvatore (Aug 17, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> Same to me with 8.1 SDK, another 8.0 SDK doesn't work, use vcReg
> View attachment 3439272

Click to collapse



Same error :x I tried with another app, and installed okay.... Just vcReg and Root Tool have the same error :crying:


----------



## lukjok (Aug 17, 2015)

pantsaregood said:


> Trying to use "vcREG_v1.2.0.1_w10_edition.xap" and I just get Error - 0x81030120.  This is on a Lumia 1520. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



It installed nicely on Lumia 930 WP 10 10512 with 8.0 SDK


----------



## letryen (Aug 17, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> Thanks bro, I worked on my lumia 830 with build 10512.
> 
> But I already had the vcREG installed, root_tool not worked for me.

Click to collapse



How can you get vcReg installed on windows 10 mobile build 10512?
Trying to use "vcREG_v1.2.0.1_w10_edition.xap" but seems like no chance for me. 
please help.
(lumia 930)


----------



## iamryanodonnell (Aug 17, 2015)

*Can't deploy*

i tried both Root_Tool.xap and the vcREG and I get error 0x81030120 on the vcREG one.
Root_Tool says manifest is not valid.

Using Lumia 535, and tried both WP8/WP 8.1 SDKs.


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 17, 2015)

iamryanodonnell said:


> i tried both Root_Tool.xap and the vcREG and I get error 0x81030120 on the vcREG one.
> Root_Tool says manifest is not valid.
> 
> Using Lumia 535, and tried both WP8/WP 8.1 SDKs.

Click to collapse



It's very very weird because in first time I had installed Root Tool without any problems via 8.1 SDK on my Lumia 1020 with Windows 10 10512, but in second time on Windows 10 10166 it shows error, but I can still install vcReg, but via 8.0 SDK, not 8.1


----------



## Alirezamat (Aug 17, 2015)

is there any way to change the font style of W10M ??


----------



## backtrack292 (Aug 17, 2015)

i got my lumia 830  system files in my laptop does it mean i did jailbreak my phone ??


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 17, 2015)

I know this is a HAIR off topic but, Is there a quick way to install SDK 8.0, I have a VM but, I dont want to uninstall 8.1 to use 8, and I dont want to install the whole package to deploy 1 app... I have not been able to get this installed so, I guess I will have to try this but, looking for the quickest way to do it..

Thx


----------



## Techinicabor (Aug 17, 2015)

Alirezamat said:


> is there any way to change the font style of W10M ??

Click to collapse



It's kind of annoying to do it right now, you have to use a program like FontForge to rename the font to the style of Segoe UI you want to replace, then put it in the Fonts folder (same place as in Windows, c:\windows\fonts) and replace the registry string for the font with the filename of your new font. 
String example:
HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Fonts/Segoe UI = segoeui.ttf

Replacing Segoe UI can cause the phone to stop working, so it's kinda risky at the moment.


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 17, 2015)

Techinicabor said:


> It's kind of annoying to do it right now, you have to use a program like FontForge to rename the font to the style of Segoe UI you want to replace, then put it in the Fonts folder (same place as in Windows, c:\windows\fonts) and replace the registry string for the font with the filename of your new font.
> String example:
> HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Fonts/Segoe UI = segoeui.ttf
> 
> Replacing Segoe UI can cause the phone to stop working, so it's kinda risky at the moment.

Click to collapse



I went crazy and tried here, but do not hear change in the system, I am using a Lumia 830 with Windows 10 Mobile Build 10512

edit: img error


----------



## Techinicabor (Aug 17, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> I went crazy and tried here, but do not hear change in the system, I am using a Lumia 830 with Windows 10 Mobile Build 10512
> 
> edit: img error

Click to collapse



The file needs to be edited with something like FontForge so the metadata looks like the font you're replacing, so you would need to add a copy of Comic Sans that's basically disguised as Segoe UI. It's not really worth it at the moment just because it's quite a bit of effort for some different fonts on a screen. Hopefully the process can be simplified in any way, whether it be auto font editors, or apps (somehow).

(I tried making everything comic.ttf too, and that's how I broke the OS and got it stuck in a lengthy bootloop.)


----------



## irvin792 (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope hTC One M8s will be able to do this soon. ....


----------



## ngame (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys who are unable to deploy Root_Tools and VcReg windows 10 edition 
please do this : 
1.UnRegister your device using Windows Phone Developer Registration Tool (8.1)
2.set your phone in Developer Mode using settings -> For Developers 
3.try to deploy our apps using Windows Phone SDK 8.0


----------



## MrPhilo (Aug 18, 2015)

What happens if a new windows 10 mobile update is out, can we still update to it?


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 18, 2015)

MrPhilo said:


> What happens if a new windows 10 mobile update is out, can we still update to it?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can get updates while interop unlocked.


----------



## mahdi7575 (Aug 18, 2015)

Do you know where are the application data are stored? Since system apps like Groove Music can't be uninstalled, it would be nice if we can delete its app data when something goes wrong. Currently the only option is hard reset.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------



Found it. Application data are in this location: Phone\Data\Users\DefApps\APPDATA\Local\Packages\


----------



## martiengrandia (Aug 19, 2015)

*Please help me!!!*

Can somebody tell me how i can deploy a xam file? Nice that in the intro from this tread simply tells: deploy the root_tool.xap. Nice, but how???????? I have spend 2 days for seeking it, but it don't work. I have copyied the root_tool.xap on the internal memory and with explorer installing, but nothing works.

I want only root rights at my Phone,....


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome stuff, man!

A quick tip: put long strings (like full registry paths) into 
	
	



```
[ code ] [ /code ] (without spaces)
```
 blocks. This makes them stand out a bit, but more importantly it prevents the forum software from inserting unwanted spaces into the long "words".


----------



## Claudio Santos (Aug 21, 2015)

*Thanks !*

Working on microsoft lumia 535 running windows 10 (10166)


----------



## raghulive (Aug 21, 2015)

yahia123 said:


> ive sideloaded many androids apps but they arent working , there is no response from my phone when i touch , ive changed my device model number and did every possible thing but didnt work
> 
> can you please help in this if you know ?

Click to collapse



why do you changed your device model number
does your device doesn't support android apk installation
if yes,go to 8.1, inter-op unlock, change RM,processor values and update to wp 10 and reset, you can deploy unlimited Apks
don't try to install Gapps it will crash entire Aow folder need to start from beginning


----------



## Jazzpherr (Aug 21, 2015)

Im just Confused.,, how to write this value with customPFD.

"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install"
"MaxUnsignedApp"= *DWORD:7FFFFFFF*

With DWORD:? or Without DWORD: ?

Sorry for asking.,this because im just wanna make sure. thank you


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 22, 2015)

Techinicabor said:


> It's kind of annoying to do it right now, you have to use a program like FontForge to rename the font to the style of Segoe UI you want to replace, then put it in the Fonts folder (same place as in Windows, c:\windows\fonts) and replace the registry string for the font with the filename of your new font.
> String example:
> HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Fonts/Segoe UI = segoeui.ttf
> 
> Replacing Segoe UI can cause the phone to stop working, so it's kinda risky at the moment.

Click to collapse



If someone makes a change in font, I can test


----------



## raghulive (Aug 22, 2015)

this tool makes phone slow charging specially when you install more apks(25) and android apps become slow in performance in my 1520,checkout yours,normally apk installations are unlimited,if you try gapps and something goes wrong it will become limited to 11,reset your phone you can deploy unlimited apks


----------



## rabbit73230 (Aug 22, 2015)

Does this tweak work on 640? I do the tuto but i don't have the registrery editor... so i try to install CustomPFD but when i modified in HKLM)\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo to enable phablet mod nothing happened....
Some one to help me?


----------



## saffin (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello,
I've just tryed this root tool, but when I do last step (Interop unlock,...) and restarted phone, my PC stopped recognizing my Lumia 930 and on my phone in File Explorer I can't find the folders like DeffApps etc...

And I can't deploy any apps to my phone. It says Error 0x89731810. Using build 10512
Can you help me please?


----------



## frendz07 (Aug 23, 2015)

*how to deploy app ??*

hi bro , i tried application depolyer which was installed alonmg with visual studio , but it cant detect my wp device


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 23, 2015)

Phone settings, for developers...developer mode.


----------



## raijovj (Aug 23, 2015)

After searching, downloading, deploying again searching, downloading, deploying & again & again... for 2 days I got to interlop and deploy "CustomWPSystem_0500.xap".
To avoid this pain in ***, detailed steps for newbies like me.


*Software's needed :*
1.Windows Phone 8.0 SDK Lite(Custom)(Link:http://www48.zippyshare.com/v/61043840/file.html) / Windows Phone 8.0 SDK Full.
2. Visual studio (I used Visual studio 2012)may be needed.?
*STEPS*

1. Turn "ON" Developer Unlock Mode on Phone.(Windows 10 Mobile) (Go to Settings> Update & Security> For Developers>Developer Mode)
2. Download "Root Tool.zip". (Link:http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140) Rename extension "zip" to "xap".
3.  Open "XapDeploy.exe" on PC.(C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment)
4. Deploy Root Tool.xap.
5. From "Root tool Menu" select corresponding Registry editor. Select "templates" from "..." and select & apply interop.
6. Restart.
7. Download  "customPFD_0005.zip". (Link:http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/xap-custompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057)  Rename extension "zip" to "xap".
8.  Open "XapDeploy.exe" on PC.(C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment)
9. Deploy "customPFD_0005.xap".
10. Do your tweaks &/ registry edits.

NB: I did this because I needed Software Navigation Key asap.(CustomPFD Reg>General tweaks>Enable Nav)


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 23, 2015)

So I downloaded this and thanks to above process, I was able to unlock my phone/interop my phone, I installed the extra registry app and saw the option to do the file system (want to modify some files on the C: drive).

After a reboot, When I connect my phone to my PC, nothing happens, I do get a "slow charging" message on my phone but, 2 PCs don't do anything when I connect it...

any idea ?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 23, 2015)

Need to wait one minute.


----------



## ngame (Aug 23, 2015)

Jazzpherr said:


> Im just Confused.,, how to write this value with customPFD.
> 
> "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install"
> "MaxUnsignedApp"= *DWORD:7FFFFFFF*
> ...

Click to collapse



please do not change in this value , you don't need it . 
if you were able to sideload custompfd you are surely interop unlocked .


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Aug 24, 2015)

DavidinCT said:


> So I downloaded this and thanks to above process, I was able to unlock my phone/interop my phone, I installed the extra registry app and saw the option to do the file system (want to modify some files on the C: drive).
> 
> After a reboot, When I connect my phone to my PC, nothing happens, I do get a "slow charging" message on my phone but, 2 PCs don't do anything when I connect it...
> 
> any idea ?

Click to collapse



I encountered this too... Did a factory reset and it's fixed..... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## DavidinCT (Aug 24, 2015)

mrchezco1995 said:


> I encountered this too... Did a factory reset and it's fixed.....
> 
> Sent from Ponyville

Click to collapse



Fixed see my other thread.

Does anyone know of a good file explorer that will work with this unlock ? I want to browse a few files/folders on the "C: drive" to some apps. 

Not sure all the Samsung ones will work and most of them have to be compiled.


----------



## MrPhilo (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm getting a Lumia 640 XL tomorrow and going to update it to Windows 10 Mobile, but has anyone tried changing the host file to block ads? Like on Window 10/8/7 etc? I've searched but no-one answered the same question like mine.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 24, 2015)

Full fs acces. Copy-paste host file . That simple.


----------



## bnwg (Aug 24, 2015)

MrPhilo said:


> I'm getting a Lumia 640 XL tomorrow and going to update it to Windows 10 Mobile, but has anyone tried changing the host file to block ads? Like on Window 10/8/7 etc? I've searched but no-one answered the same question like mine.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/mod-ad-blocker-t3029487


----------



## AteBitDesigns (Aug 26, 2015)

*Unable to Install Root tool*

Hey there i am following the instructions as written, went to install the vcREG bootstrap and the instructions they give is to apply it to the reinstalled Extras+Info app on the SD card. well when i try to download it it says the app is no longer available? is there a work around?


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 29, 2015)

Techinicabor said:


> It's kind of annoying to do it right now, you have to use a program like FontForge to rename the font to the style of Segoe UI you want to replace, then put it in the Fonts folder (same place as in Windows, c:\windows\fonts) and replace the registry string for the font with the filename of your new font.
> String example:
> HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Windows NT/Fonts/Segoe UI = segoeui.ttf
> 
> Replacing Segoe UI can cause the phone to stop working, so it's kinda risky at the moment.

Click to collapse



 Now work


----------



## G.moe (Aug 30, 2015)

Capability unlock doesn't seem to work on the Ativ SE running 10512. I can sideload the new CustomPFD, but some tweaks fail (NavBar crashes app, FullFS says failed). I also can't deploy xap's with more caps, such as WebAccess (with all caps) and Storage Explorer. Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> Thanks bro, I worked on my lumia 830 with build 10512.
> 
> But I already had the vcREG installed, root_tool not worked for me.

Click to collapse



Comigo aconteceu a mesma coisa

the manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid


----------



## vxkillswitchxv37 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can anyone confirm this will work on Nokia Lumina 929 (icon). Thanks.


----------



## games906 (Sep 6, 2015)

I cant seem to open up the developers menu anymore. It just crashes. Help!


----------



## mlleemiles (Sep 6, 2015)

games906 said:


> I cant seem to open up the developers menu anymore. It just crashes. Help!

Click to collapse



Unregistering dev account on your pc should solve the problem


----------



## xsycox (Sep 7, 2015)

Anyone knows, when there will be W10 Mobile for the Lumia 532?


----------



## djamol (Sep 7, 2015)

- Updated 1st, 3rd Post.
- Updated .XAP for error-free deployment.


----------



## 64GUNSHIP (Sep 7, 2015)

vxkillswitchxv37 said:


> Can anyone confirm this will work on Nokia Lumina 929 (icon). Thanks.

Click to collapse



Affirmative.

Sent from my Windows 10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xsycox (Sep 8, 2015)

Anyone knows, when 532 will get W10 Mobile?

I guess, the same procedure here will work on
this handset, too, right?


----------



## andiling (Sep 9, 2015)

Already available.


----------



## Andreigr (Sep 10, 2015)

Is there any method to backup app data like Titanium Backup on Android?


----------



## coradux (Sep 11, 2015)

If this is in fact rooting this means that we can activate Glance on Lumia 930 for example? Is there a thread were we can see what can we do with this unlock?


----------



## ngame (Sep 11, 2015)

coradux said:


> If this is in fact rooting this means that we can activate Glance on Lumia 930 for example? Is there a thread were we can see what can we do with this unlock?

Click to collapse



No , you can't . I tried to unlock EQ or glance on non-supported phones but seems there's a hardware check too in these apps .


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok, sorry for being a huge n00b here, but I can't get this to work.. DO I download the attachment on my phone or on my computer? I tried on my phone, but all I got was a .zip file, and when I opened it, I just got a lot of different files. I tried to extract the root_tool.dll and run that, but nothing happened. Can someone write a step by step tut, it would be much appreciated..?

And yes, I have the phone on developer mode


----------



## 64GUNSHIP (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone able to confirm this still works with build 10536? Want to upgrade but don't want to lose interop unlock!


----------



## everesee (Sep 15, 2015)

Not working on 10536...

Edit: It works but I can't use any of apps like custompfd or tweak tools. Registry keys resets themselves after restart.


----------



## Pasquiindustry (Sep 15, 2015)

everesee said:


> Not working on 10536...
> 
> Edit: It works but I can't use any of apps like custompfd or tweak tools. Registry keys resets themselves after restart.

Click to collapse



Have you tried to unlock the 10536 or you got that from 10512.
I'm trying to editing some keys and they're working (i've unlocked from 10512)

Could you please provide me a key/value to try so I could try to edit and fix it on another device? Thanks


----------



## G.moe (Sep 16, 2015)

@djamol Have you tried to implement the capabilities unlock and win10 caps using Samsung RPC? I'm trying to get cap unlock on my Ativ SE.


----------



## quyleanh (Sep 16, 2015)

try on Lumia 820 10536 but it does not show JailBreak Tool app. 

update: I restart then Root Tool appears.

---------- Post added at 16:30 ---------- Previous post was at 15:49 ----------




everesee said:


> Not working on 10536...
> 
> Edit: It works but I can't use any of apps like custompfd or tweak tools. Registry keys resets themselves after restart.

Click to collapse



the same with me


Pasquiindustry said:


> Have you tried to unlock the 10536 or you got that from 10512.
> I'm trying to editing some keys and they're working (i've unlocked from 10512)
> 
> Could you please provide me a key/value to try so I could try to edit and fix it on another device? Thanks

Click to collapse



I tried to unlock the 10536
And here is key
"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install" "MaxUnsignedApp"=DWORD:7FFFFFFF

update: it seems I unlock successful, butit does not show system file when i connect to computer


----------



## alan.dante91 (Sep 16, 2015)

Apparently worked on my 930 / 10536. Made the camera mods, so sweet.


----------



## tfwboredom (Sep 17, 2015)

Is there any way to disable the full MTP FS access?

EDIT: Derp. Should've looked through all replies, sorry 

If anyone else needs help:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\MTP]
"DataStore"="c:\Data\Users\Public"


----------



## coradux (Sep 17, 2015)

alan.dante91 said:


> Apparently worked on my 930 / 10536. Made the camera mods, so sweet.

Click to collapse



Can you fix the mic problem on speakerphone?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroaqua (Sep 18, 2015)

Still workin on 10536 ? i want to reset my 930...


----------



## alan.dante91 (Sep 19, 2015)

coradux said:


> Can you fix the mic problem on speakerphone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't have the mic problem yet. The first one had, but before I wasn't so interested in Interop. If that helps you, the microphones 3 and 4 are the ones who gets defective.


----------



## djamol (Sep 19, 2015)

I've not played with RPCComponent much, because I don't have sammy device.
Capability unlock for samsung is little trick which GoodDayToDie has applied with the help of "DEVELOPERUNLOCK_API" acl's.
But for now that trick is gone, so I need to re-write whole bootstraping process again. If you want quickly, then you can write your own one either with "RPCComponent" or vcFan's RPC Client.


----------



## djamol (Sep 19, 2015)

G.moe said:


> @djamol Have you tried to implement the capabilities unlock and win10 caps using Samsung RPC? I'm trying to get cap unlock on my Ativ SE.

Click to collapse





AndroidXsK said:


> Is there any way to disable the full MTP FS access?
> 
> EDIT: Derp. Should've looked through all replies, sorry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"DataStore" key is not part of the *FULL* or *LIMITED* FS Access.
Its all about MTP Service Privileges. Running either in "LocalSystem" contexts or ".\wpnonetwork"
If you want to disable\enable for now, then use vcReg.xap editor app. It's very easy.
Or change the path as you have managed already.


----------



## qzem (Sep 21, 2015)

What is the quickest method for deploying this app to phone? I have copied to the sdcard, enable developer mode, and try to install it directly from phone. When I choose install,  the install window disappear and nothing happens. I am on build 1536.1004.


----------



## djamol (Sep 21, 2015)

qzem said:


> What is the quickest method for deploying this app to phone? I have copied to the sdcard, enable developer mode, and try to install it directly from phone. When I choose install,  the install window disappear and nothing happens. I am on build 1536.1004.

Click to collapse



You need to *Deploy* application through the official Windows Phone SDK 8 or 8.1
If you don't wish to Install FULL SDK, then use lite version. (google it SDK Lite)


----------



## qzem (Sep 22, 2015)

DELETED: my post was doubled for unknown reason


----------



## qzem (Sep 22, 2015)

@djamol
Ok I've managed to deploy, but I haven't unlocked yet ( I am not sure if this still works on latest windows 10 mobile?). Another question that I have do I need to manually write those registry keys, that you are writing about in first post? What is the Prevent unlock about?


----------



## zaidk9 (Sep 22, 2015)

djamol said:


> *The instructions are as follows: *
> 
> 1. Turn "ON" Developer Unlock Mode. (Go to Settings> Update & Security> For Developers)
> 2. Download "Root Tool.xap" from attachments and deploy It.
> ...

Click to collapse




How about a small tutorial to write the values, etc
a lilttle confused
pls someone can make a short video?

and the reason i am doing this is I am trying to get my whatsapp database out of my lumia 920
but i will first test this out on lumia 620

pls help
its urgent
i need my whatsapp data badly


----------



## qzem (Sep 23, 2015)

Just to confirm it is working on Window s10 mobile 1536.1004.


----------



## djamol (Sep 23, 2015)

qzem said:


> @djamol
> Ok I've managed to deploy, but I haven't unlocked yet ( I am not sure if this still works on latest windows 10 mobile?). Another question that I have do I need to manually write those registry keys, that you are writing about in first post? What is the Prevent unlock about?

Click to collapse



That's good,
Yes it works on all W10M build's.
You don't need to write custom value's for preventing unlock.
There is 2 two way 
1. Recommend - For Normal Users (Included Preventing methods too)
2. Custom - For developers option (who want do all process manually)
That's it. Very easy, Very simple


----------



## djamol (Sep 23, 2015)

@zaidk9 If you don't want write anything, then go for recommend tool in "JailBreak Lumia" section.


----------



## ssrki (Sep 23, 2015)

i get error when i want to deploy here apps. deployment optimization failed due to an invalid assembly. rebuild your source projects and try again


----------



## zaidk9 (Sep 23, 2015)

djamol said:


> @zaidk9 If you don't want write anything, then go for recommend tool in "JailBreak Lumia" section.

Click to collapse



hii i did interop+ all capabilities and unlock win10 capabilities
but i dont find the templates option in lumia registry editor
youtu.be/ _Afw_F5cAqQ?t=183
(remove the space after the slash)

thanks


----------



## ssrki (Sep 24, 2015)

ssrki said:


> i get error when i want to deploy here apps. deployment optimization failed due to an invalid assembly. rebuild your source projects and try again

Click to collapse



Someone to help?


----------



## frostwildfire (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello I managed to install TP on ATIV SE but I can't make the interop with the instructions given in OP, someone can help?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi! I wonder if anyone experienced that: I upgraded my Lumia 1020 from windows phone 8.1 update to the latest build for insiders (10536)
Tried to interop-unlock with root tool but now my phone does not recharge anymore, also can't connect it to my pc because when I plug the cable nothing happens.... 
Tried to do many soft reset without any results..
Any hint?


----------



## crowjob (Sep 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi! I wonder if anyone experienced that: I upgraded my Lumia 1020 from windows phone 8.1 update to the latest build for insiders (10536)
> Tried to interop-unlock with root tool but now my phone does not recharge anymore, also can't connect it to my pc because when I plug the cable nothing happens....
> Tried to do many soft reset without any results..
> Any hint?

Click to collapse



OLD POST: I'm running a Lumia 1020, latest W10M preview.  I don't have an issue like yours, but I can confirm that the unlock does not work.

::EDIT::

NEW POST: After trying again a few times, the unlock was able to complete.  The application *was* crashing earlier.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2015)

crowjob said:


> I'm running a Lumia 1020, latest W10M preview.  I don't have an issue like yours, but I can confirm that the unlock does not work.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer crowjob, appreciate it


----------



## firmaal16 (Sep 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi! I wonder if anyone experienced that: I upgraded my Lumia 1020 from windows phone 8.1 update to the latest build for insiders (10536)
> Tried to interop-unlock with root tool but now my phone does not recharge anymore, also can't connect it to my pc because when I plug the cable nothing happens....
> Tried to do many soft reset without any results..
> Any hint?

Click to collapse



Hi, i face same issue with you. I use lumia 925. Re-flash fix that issue bro. try use nokia care suite.


----------



## firmaal16 (Sep 30, 2015)

is the roottool.xap can work on wp 8.1? i try to deploy it but it failed to install. Or if it can't install on wp 8.1 maybe there is another way to interop for wp 8.1? thanks.


----------



## malvo26 (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't think so. Roottool.xap is only for Windows 10. For WP 8.1 see:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-vcreg-lumia-reg-editor-live-interop-t3135326


----------



## huberei (Sep 30, 2015)

how do i install the .xap files?
i put the phone in the developer mode, then i renamed the zip-files into .xap

when i open the .xap-files inside the file-explorer appears the question "u want install blablabla"  => YES

the window closes and i'm back in the file-explorer. no progressbar or something like this...


after this i cant find any new app on my lumia 930 runnig the 10536.


what am i doing wrong?


----------



## djamol (Sep 30, 2015)

@huberei read here
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/apps/ff402565(v=vs.105).aspx


----------



## djamol (Sep 30, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> is the roottool.xap can work on wp 8.1? i try to deploy it but it failed to install. Or if it can't install on wp 8.1 maybe there is another way to interop for wp 8.1? thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes there is also way for WP8.1.
But not yet NEW Updated tutorial.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development


----------



## huberei (Oct 1, 2015)

i installed yesterday the SDK and wanted to deploy the root .xap to my lumia in dev-mode.
everytime i tried to do this, no matter how, i got this error and the XapDeploy.exe closes after i hit "OK".

"Ausnahme von hresult 0x89721800"

has anyone experienced this error before?
i tried admin mode, resets, reinstallation and even direct deployment with cmd.exe.

but nothing changed. 



any hints on this?

EDIT: I'm trying on W10 Desktop...


----------



## djamol (Oct 1, 2015)

@huberei you have dloaded sdk thats good, if not then here is lite version of the SDK.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5al2of3bnB-WDRrQ3NScXpRdWs/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1


Go to Start Menu > Run the tool "Windows Phone Application Deployment Tool".
Choose .xap file > Deploy.


----------



## huberei (Oct 2, 2015)

djamol said:


> @huberei you have dloaded sdk thats good, if not then here is lite version of the SDK.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5al2of3bnB-WDRrQ3NScXpRdWs/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




as soon, as i run the tool, i get the mentioned error, and the tool closes.
but i found a solution for this "hresult 0x89721800" problem.



Workaround 
 1. Close all Visual Studio instances that may be currently running.
 2. Delete the folder “%LOCALAPPDATA%\Microsoft\Phone Tools\CoreCon\10.0”


i had 2 folders in the CoreCon-folder. 10.0 and 11.0. i deleted both of them and now it works like a charm.

ty anyway!


----------



## adijagiel (Oct 2, 2015)

Is possible to copy dll's from Samsung phone and allowing install xap's without computer on Lumia phones?


----------



## Blagus (Oct 3, 2015)

Just to confirm, this still works on 10536 when updating from WP8.1.
I returned to WP8.1, just installed Insider on clean OS and updated to 10536. After deploying, vcReg and unlocking functions in Root Tools would crash, but after reboot it was working fine and the phone is Interop unlocked again!


----------



## djamol (Oct 4, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> is the roottool.xap can work on wp 8.1? i try to deploy it but it failed to install. Or if it can't install on wp 8.1 maybe there is another way to interop for wp 8.1? thanks.

Click to collapse





adijagiel said:


> Is possible to copy dll's from Samsung phone and allowing install xap's without computer on Lumia phones?

Click to collapse



No, Not possible. 
Because it's only for pre-loaded apps which are retail signed and having a valid licence file.
So forget about that.


----------



## svyatko (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys. 

Has anyone encountered the following error when deploying a xap: 
Error - Deployment Optimization failed with error "Unable to read input file". Please ensure that input XAP is not optimized for device already. 

I can definitely read from the location as that's where I deployed the root tool and the reg editor XAPs from. but anything other than these tools doesn't deploy. 

I am running Lumia 1520 with latest wp10 dev release. 

cheers for any advise in advance.


----------



## Blagus (Oct 6, 2015)

svyatko said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Has anyone encountered the following error when deploying a xap:
> Error - Deployment Optimization failed with error "Unable to read input file". Please ensure that input XAP is not optimized for device already.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use WP8.0 deployment tool, not WP8.1, and if it doesn't work, first check if the phone is visible in the Explorer. If it is, keep clicking Deploy until it works (sometimes I have to click it 10-15 times before it works).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

*whatsapp folder on Lumia without microsd*

Hi guys! I've a Lumia 1020 running wm10 build 10536, installed root tools and unlocked it. Now I'm trying  to locate  the whatsapp folder to copy the backup of my messages in another device, but even if I've full file system access can't find it. I tried to reinstall the app to search for latest folder created by the system in the search criteria, searched for the backup file (messages.db), WhatsApp folders and files but no luck. Has anyone experienced this and can point me in the right direction?


----------



## djamol (Oct 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys! I've a Lumia 1020 running wm10 build 10536, installed root tools and unlocked it. Now I'm trying  to locate  the whatsapp folder to copy the backup of my messages in another device, but even if I've full file system access can't find it. I tried to reinstall the app to search for latest folder created by the system in the search criteria, searched for the backup file (messages.db), WhatsApp folders and files but no luck. Has anyone experienced this and can point me in the right direction?

Click to collapse



Here is WhatsApp Folder.
C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\WhatsApp

You can browse that folder using FS Access or "File Manager" app on phone.
You have to create shortcut file on PC for that path and open shortcut file through the File Manager App.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2015)

I djamol, and thank you very much for your kindly answer. Now I'm out for my job, when I'll come back home I'll try and report for the results. Have a nice day ?


----------



## djamol (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello folks,
Had much busy scheduled and also missed live 6th Oct event, has not interesting part/date but I was try to also announce my FULL UNLOCK 
Got much interesting and really impressive achievements and I'm also too excited to share my research/work with you.
Started for preparation to get with easy steps and will release very soon


----------



## firmaal16 (Oct 11, 2015)

djamol said:


> Hello folks,
> Had much busy scheduled and also missed live 6th Oct event, has not interesting part/date but I was try to also announce my FULL UNLOCK
> Got much interesting and really impressive achievements and I'm also too excited to share my research/work with you.
> Started for preparation to get with easy steps and will release very soon

Click to collapse



Wow, can't wait this new method guys. Hope you release soon.


----------



## surya467 (Oct 14, 2015)

hi,

Just wanted to add

on the current running Windows 10 mobile build

If i download and deploy root tool, i tap on Lumia reg tool, app crashes

cant interop unlock anymore :/

root tool store signed app installs, wont start


----------



## flips13 (Oct 14, 2015)

When deploying some packages via Application deployment and IsoStoreSpy, receiving such error  0x80073D11.
Any solutions?
P.S. WPPT doesn't see my connected device.


----------



## qzem (Oct 14, 2015)

djamol said:


> Hello folks,
> Had much busy scheduled and also missed live 6th Oct event, has not interesting part/date but I was try to also announce my FULL UNLOCK
> Got much interesting and really impressive achievements and I'm also too excited to share my research/work with you.
> Started for preparation to get with easy steps and will release very soon

Click to collapse



That is great news!



surya467 said:


> hi,
> 
> Just wanted to add
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which build do you have? I have the latest 1536, and it works for me with no problem.


----------



## surya467 (Oct 14, 2015)

qzem said:


> That is great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Which build do you have? I have the latest 1536, and it works for me with no problem.

Click to collapse



yes on the new one
As I explained, 
If i try to deploy the app, it wont let me in on the vreg app to unlock
I updated to this build again last night because I had some lag and issues

Edit: I deplyed vreg and tried to open it, it crashed, tried couple of times more, dint work, so i just left it like that and continued my day.
After a few hours I noticed the app was still installed and i forgot to uninstall it, so i just tapped it again, and boom, it opened, Interop Unlock done again on Windows 10 Mobile :'D
Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## winphouser (Oct 15, 2015)

Still supported on 10549.4.

10/10 jailbreaking experience as always! :good:

Can't wait for the SYSTEM 'expansion'!


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 15, 2015)

Can´t save maps to SD card in new Win 10 Mobile build 10549....  any solutions...??


----------



## Ranomez (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry if this question might be stupid but as far as I understand the full unlock means disabling the policy system thus allowing apps to do mainly anything so I want to ask if you are also working at a policy manager like the WP7 one that would allow us to only give access to the apps we desire so we wouldn't risk our device's security doing this?


----------



## lessico (Oct 16, 2015)

doesnt work on lumia 735 10549.4

it blocks at splashscreen

worked fine on old builds

reinstalled, and now works fine! great


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

djamol said:


> Here is WhatsApp Folder.
> C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\WhatsApp
> 
> You can browse that folder using FS Access or "File Manager" app on phone.
> You have to create shortcut file on PC for that path and open shortcut file through the File Manager App.

Click to collapse



Hi djamol, many thanks for your hint. In my lumia 1020 the WhatsApp folder is where you say, but even if I put a backup of whatsapp there (from the sd of my lumia 820) and then install WhatsApp on my 1020, it doesnt find any backup. It seems like on device without microSD slot, WhatsApp stores a backup also in another folder somewhere and at first install it looks in that folder for backup. Also I restored the pictures related to the backup (from folder pictures/WhatsApp). Can I ask you how can I search for other folders by name? A simple search does not find anything....
very sorry for my bad english, expecially today (didn't sleep :/


----------



## gsuh54 (Oct 17, 2015)

Does this give access to wifi tethering on att? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## winphouser (Oct 21, 2015)

*?? Smooth as silicon on WM10.10572! *


----------



## malvo26 (Oct 21, 2015)

That's right. Runs very smooth and best of all permits to store offline maps on SD cards, finally!


----------



## sdv22 (Oct 24, 2015)

Got strange problem with unlocked L830 after install of 10572.  Visual Studio is unable to deploy any project with "DEP4100 : The folder "C:\SharedData\PhoneTools\AppxLayouts\...." could not be created. 
Access to the path 'C:\SharedData\PhoneTools\AppxLayouts\...' is denied."

From the other hand it works pretty well on my spare L920. The only difference between them is that L830 used VS hack from RootTool and L920 doesn't.
Tried not only hard reset, but rollback to 8.1 several times, but it doesn't help.


----------



## souma_rox (Oct 29, 2015)

Is this working on build 10581???


----------



## djtonka (Oct 29, 2015)

I do not thing so...


> Deploying Silverlight apps through Visual Studio to your phone won’t work in this build. You can deploy UWP apps to your phone without any issues

Click to collapse


----------



## dcbakkk (Oct 30, 2015)

Now, I'm still using windowsphone8.1, hope we can still interop-unlock when Win10 mobile is RTM.

Sent from AT&T Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## monoWench (Oct 30, 2015)

djtonka said:


> > Deploying Silverlight apps through Visual Studio to your phone won’t work in this build. You can deploy UWP apps to your phone without any issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I successfully deployed a Silverlight xap using WP POWER TOOLS to 10581 so maybe it's only a problem specific to visual studio


----------



## lukas_ita (Oct 31, 2015)

Does jailbreak work with recent builds?


----------



## x_orange90_x (Oct 31, 2015)

lukas_ita said:


> Does jailbreak work with recent builds?

Click to collapse



Yes it does. Only thing I've found not to be working is Astoria.


----------



## ngame (Oct 31, 2015)

monoWench said:


> I successfully deployed a Silverlight xap using WP POWER TOOLS to 10581 so maybe it's only a problem specific to visual studio

Click to collapse



Really ? It worked on build 10581  ?


----------



## winphouser (Oct 31, 2015)

*??  No compatibility issues noticed on WM10.10581! *

Using WPPT, Root Tool deployed just fine for me. Runs as smoothly as in earlier WM builds. 10/10


----------



## iyae (Nov 20, 2015)

how do I turn OFF the 5 action buttons? the toggle doesn't seem to work on my Lumia 930


----------



## omnitouf (Nov 22, 2015)

Ec ce que on peut avoir le tuto pour la nouvelle version 2.0 svp merci


----------



## ardentis (Nov 22, 2015)

Ive tried to install the interop xap but it stops everytime. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 22, 2015)

Activate developer mode on phone?


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

Super nice tool


----------



## rescbr (Nov 24, 2015)

Question: How can I prevent Windows from updating itself? I'm on 10581 and don't want to lose interop unlock by upgrading it to 10586.


----------



## djamol (Nov 24, 2015)

rescbr said:


> Question: How can I prevent Windows from updating itself? I'm on 10581 and don't want to lose interop unlock by upgrading it to 10586.

Click to collapse



You will not lose Interop Unlock on Build 10581.
Even You can Unlock on 10581 too.  (Because It's already Interop Unlocked, You Just have to make Capability Unlock and much more with registry configuration)

Press Thanks, if you liked our work.


----------



## silence8787 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey, I'm somewhat new to this things on Windows Mobile (came from Android).
I'm on current Insider Fast Build (factory reset after install due to known bootloop) 10.0.10586.11
I've downloaded attached root tool to sdcard/Downloads and changed .zip to .xap.
When i open it i get asked if i wanna install "Root Tool" from djamol, but it doesn't matter if i click install or cancel, it displays the same transition (black screen for a bit of a second) and goes back to file explorer. Doesn't even make a change if i turn on developer mode or not.
Am i doing something wrong, or can't .xap-Files be installed this way without a pc?
I also tried some other tools (vcREG_1_2_W10 and WPTweaker_Release_ARM_1.4.3) with exact the same behaviour.

Greetings, 
silence


----------



## Ranomez (Nov 24, 2015)

silence8787 said:


> Hey, I'm somewhat new to this things on Windows Mobile (came from Android).
> I'm on current Insider Fast Build (factory reset after install due to known bootloop) 10.0.10586.11
> I've downloaded attached root tool to sdcard/Downloads and changed .zip to .xap.
> When i open it i get asked if i wanna install "Root Tool" from djamol, but it doesn't matter if i click install or cancel, it displays the same transition (black screen for a bit of a second) and goes back to file explorer. Doesn't even make a change if i turn on developer mode or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can only sideload apps to windows phones using the PC.


----------



## winphouser (Nov 24, 2015)

??? *10586.11, 640XL, interop unlocked using Root Tool*

A few days ago I flashed back to WP8.1 using Windows Device Recovery Tool. Then, I updated directly to 10586.11 using Windows Insider app and did a factory reset.

After a Fiddler-assisted update of the default system apps, Root Tool run as smooth as ever.

Is it still possible to make interop unlock permanent using the djamol oemsetting.reg method? I want permanent unlock but can't figure it out.




        NOTE THAT.
 DO NOT ITERFARE WITH THE FIRMARE MODULS.
 PLACE BACK AGAIN ORIGINAL ONE AFTER UNLOCKING DEVICE.
 There is many thing that can create's more problem.
 I.e. if you modified any firmware update, then you will not be able to Install latest updates.

 If you want to apply permanat .reg files ?
 Then use my previouse trick.
 For Example-
 1. Create your own .DSM .Reg file.
 I renamed my own OEMSettings.reg to OEMSetting.reg

 Cheers.. Hope that help you Guy's.


----------



## drt054 (Nov 25, 2015)

This is my 2nd day using W10M & trying to deploy the RootTool.xap but I keep getting errors when using WinAppDeployCmd.exe  Is there a different tool needed to deploy an xap file?  I read .xap files were for earlier Windows versions and W10M now uses .appx files?  Also when using "WinAppDeployCmd devices", my phone (Lumia Icon) doesn't show up.  The furthest I got was when deploying to the phone's  -ip address it almost worked but still got errors.

OR should I have not upgraded to W10M before installing RootTool??


----------



## Ranomez (Nov 25, 2015)

drt054 said:


> This is my 2nd day using W10M & trying to deploy the RootTool.xap but I keep getting errors when using WinAppDeployCmd.exe  Is there a different tool needed to deploy an xap file?  I read .xap files were for earlier Windows versions and W10M now uses .appx files?  Also when using "WinAppDeployCmd devices", my phone (Lumia Icon) doesn't show up.  The furthest I got was when deploying to the phone's  -ip address it almost worked but still got errors.
> 
> OR should I have not upgraded to W10M before installing RootTool??

Click to collapse



You need to have the WP8/8.1 App Deployment installed and also WPPT (windows phone power tools) and use that to deploy the xap file.
Also if WPPT gives you errors when trying to connect try to set the phone in Sideload Mode before connecting to the PC/WPPT and  only after connected in WPPT switch to Developer Mode (I am unsure if you will actually need to do this but for me that is the only way to actually get it to connect and deploy xap files with advanced capabilities).


----------



## drt054 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## Vostinic (Nov 25, 2015)

Dont work on 10586 build Lumia 535


----------



## Andreigr (Nov 26, 2015)

I have installed Root Tool, done JailBreak with all is OK, but it doesn't work. Old method to unlock phone with SD card doesn't work too, I don't know why.
Build 10586.11 / Lumia 1520


----------



## IzaacJ (Nov 26, 2015)

Same story over here @Andreigr. Used to work on earlier builds.


----------



## zetvn (Nov 27, 2015)

don't work on lumia 730 dual sim, win10m 10586.11 slowring


----------



## silent_shen (Nov 27, 2015)

Don't fully work on  1520 with 10586.11....
everything done as previous build， and display complete
But most the CustomPFD can not install, and the lumia registry editor in Root tool not working.
Only “ForAllWindowsDevice” tool still working.


----------



## winphouser (Nov 27, 2015)

Compatibility issues on 10586.11:

Try reinstalling extras+info from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63981093&postcount=11

I had to do that recently after my phone relocked. After reinstalling, I could unlock again using Root Tool.


----------



## Vostinic (Nov 27, 2015)

This dont work on Lumia 535 WP 10.586


----------



## pinh3ad (Nov 28, 2015)

1. have wpsdk 8.0/8.1 and wppt installed!
2. connect phone to wppt with "enable sideload apps"!
3. switch to "enable developer apps"
4. apply app!
.....should work


----------



## AlvaroGP (Nov 28, 2015)

Doesn't work on Lumia 640 XL DS with win10m 10586.11 (jailbreak option does nothing, and the registry editor reads but doesn't write).


----------



## pinh3ad (Nov 28, 2015)

?? jailbreak shows no "SUCESS "?  (ROOT TOOL 2.0 ??)
anyway, try this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62333332&postcount=49


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 28, 2015)

pinh3ad said:


> ?? jailbreak shows no "SUCESS "?  (ROOT TOOL 2.0 ??)
> anyway, try this one:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62333332&postcount=49

Click to collapse



same problem. doesn't work with latest vcREG nor root tool.
the registry tool reports false on any new entries. It reads fine.


----------



## AlvaroBurnett (Nov 28, 2015)

pinh3ad said:


> ?? jailbreak shows no "SUCESS "?  (ROOT TOOL 2.0 ??)
> anyway, try this one:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62333332&postcount=49

Click to collapse



It says "SUCCESS" but it doesn't really do anything.

I assume that 10586.11 has been protected in a way that write attempts by RootTool and vcReg are simply ignored.

I will downgrade to 8.1, apply the root, and then upgrade to 10586.11. Maybe this will work.
Update: Oh well... I just realized that the vcREG jailbreak for 8.1 doesn't work at this time.


----------



## tinybilbo (Nov 28, 2015)

winphouser said:


> Compatibility issues on 10586.11:
> 
> Try reinstalling extras+info from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63981093&postcount=11
> 
> I had to do that recently after my phone relocked. After reinstalling, I could unlock again using Root Tool.

Click to collapse



How does this work?

I've just got a Win8.1 Lumia 635, and was about to upgrade to Windows 10 and use RootTool to unlock,
when I saw that people are having problems unlocking on 10586.11...

Do I upgrade, then deploy this as an xap (like normal), and _then_ use roottool? 

Thanks


----------



## winphouser (Nov 29, 2015)

@tinybilbo: Upgrade to win10 first. The linked extras & info is *store signed*. Just download it to phone, rename it to remove .zip extension, and click it to run it from File Explorer. Confirm to install. After that, deploy Root Tool using wppt and run it. It works for me, hope it works for you too.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 29, 2015)

winphouser said:


> @tinybilbo: Upgrade to win10 first. The linked extras & info is *store signed*. Just download it to phone, rename it to remove .zip extension, and click it to run it from File Explorer. Confirm to install. After that, deploy Root Tool using wppt and run it. It works for me, hope it works for you too.

Click to collapse



that all works fine, except that the deployed root tool is not capable of writing any registry entries anymore. I deployed the linked E+I and that did not help either. Apparently I'm not the only one with that problem.


----------



## tinybilbo (Nov 29, 2015)

winphouser said:


> @tinybilbo: Upgrade to win10 first. The linked extras & info is *store signed*. Just download it to phone, rename it to remove .zip extension, and click it to run it from File Explorer. Confirm to install. After that, deploy Root Tool using wppt and run it. It works for me, hope it works for you too.

Click to collapse





derausgewanderte said:


> that all works fine, except that the deployed root tool is not capable of writing any registry entries anymore. I deployed the linked E+I and that did not help either. Apparently I'm not the only one with that problem.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that.... It all appeared to work ok with the tool claiming success, I have'nt tested it properly yet.
How can I test if the the unlock worked?
I installed about 7 xaps, although I think Win10 allows 10 (I seem to remember reading somewhere)...


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 29, 2015)

Try to install interop capable apps.


----------



## tinybilbo (Nov 29, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Try to install interop capable apps.

Click to collapse



Would this be one?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/interop-how-to-install-drive-maps-t3206739

I'm not at home right now...So I'll try it tomorrow...
thanks


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 29, 2015)

tinybilbo said:


> Thanks for that.... It all appeared to work ok with the tool claiming success, I have'nt tested it properly yet.
> How can I test if the the unlock worked?
> I installed about 7 xaps, although I think Win10 allows 10 (I seem to remember reading somewhere)...

Click to collapse



sideloading most apps works fine. However, cannot install customPFD_006, WPTweaker, nor can I make registry changes, additions.
I installed the Extras &info posted by djamol, but I still cannot edit registry after applying interop/capabilities unlock using root tool or vcREG

This used to work fine on previous builds but not anymore on latest. Something changed.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 29, 2015)

tinybilbo said:


> Would this be one?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/interop-how-to-install-drive-maps-t3206739
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any brewed app.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 29, 2015)

AlvaroBurnett said:


> It says "SUCCESS" but it doesn't really do anything.
> 
> I assume that 10586.11 has been protected in a way that write attempts by RootTool and vcReg are simply ignored.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



were you able to get this working this way?


----------



## AlvaroBurnett (Nov 29, 2015)

derausgewanderte said:


> were you able to get this working this way?

Click to collapse



No. Just after I downgraded to 8.1 I realized that the 8.1 hack can't be used any more because the latest Extras&Info from the store refuses to install to the SD card.

Someone mentioned that MixRadio would be an alternative. I guess that we will have to wait for the author of CustomWPSystem_0600.xap to support MixRadio.

Or we could do the MixRadio hack manually without the help of CustomWPSystem_0600.xap (changing the contents of the SD card). Anybody knows how to do it?


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 29, 2015)

AlvaroBurnett said:


> Someone mentioned that MixRadio would be an alternative. I guess that we will have to wait for the author of CustomWPSystem_0600.xap to support MixRadio.
> Anybody knows how to do it?

Click to collapse



ah yes, I almost forgot about that. I do remember a post on XDA with a how-to on patching a XAP by copying the contents of a homebrew app into the target app (e.g. Extras&info). Can't find it so far.


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 29, 2015)

*Interop*

I try this steps on my old Lumia 620:
1. hard reset after installing Win10M 10586.11
2. inmediatelly disable automatic updates from Store app, wait to install based app., uninstall unnecesarily app (AppSocial etc.). Enable developer mode on phone.
3. software reset
3. deploy Root Tool with WPDeployment app 8.1 or with WPPT, apply Jailbreak (Interop,Cap. Unlock)
4. deploy CustomPFD005 or 0600. Try to do some changes on registry, writing new values etc. - ok. Try to deploy some other apps  (xap) - ok.
5. software reset. Open CustomPFD and try if editing values working - ok
6. uninstall Extras+Info,  from phone memory.
7. software reset. Open CustomPFD and try if editing values working - ok
8. open Store and inmediatelly tap to apps to update (about 34). Update MANUALLY  non system apps first. and DISABLE updates on Extras+Info and other system apps like devicehub, net+, touch, display etc..
9. look to extras settings and phone memory, if Extras+Info and others are uninstalled. Try CustomPFD if editing - ok
10. software reset. Open CustomPFD and try if editing values working - ok
11. open Store, tap to updates and update manualy rest of apps. Find out if there isn´t Extras+Info. 
12. software reset. Open CustomPFD and try if editing values working - ok
13. install manually or from store Advancedinfo.appx. Check for updates on Store and install updates of apps.

Now my CustomPFD can edit registry, I can do FS access, install xap or other Tweaks. Not sure, if this open whole system, but I can do my own changes like before 10586.11


----------



## MrCego (Nov 29, 2015)

_Much_ soft resets lol.
I mean, it's really needed?


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 29, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> I try this steps on my old Lumia 620:
> Now my CustomPFD can edit registry, I can do FS access, install xap or other Tweaks. Not sure, if this open whole system, but I can do my own changes like before 10586.11

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks for your post. In short, do a hard reset, disable automatic updates and make sure NO system apps are updated through store until you have the phone interop/capabilities unlocked the old way. Any updates to Extras&info will ruin this and you need to start over. Will give that a try when I got some time.
cheers


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 29, 2015)

MrCego said:


> _Much_ soft resets lol.
> I mean, it's really needed?

Click to collapse



Ohh NOOOO, its only for assurance 

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




derausgewanderte said:


> Ok, thanks for your post. In short, do a hard reset, disable automatic updates and make sure NO system apps are updated through store until you have the phone interop/capabilities unlocked the old way. Any updates to Extras&info will ruin this and you need to start over. Will give that a try when I got some time.
> cheers

Click to collapse



Yep, its very good short translation...

I haven´t Extras+Info on my phone now, only Advanced Info


----------



## AlvaroBurnett (Nov 29, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> I try this steps on my old Lumia 620:
> 1. hard reset after installing Win10M 10586.11
> 2. inmediatelly disable automatic updates from Store app, wait to install based app., uninstall unnecesarily app (AppSocial etc.). Enable developer mode on phone.
> 3. software reset
> ...

Click to collapse



Confirmed. This works.


----------



## qzem (Nov 30, 2015)

derausgewanderte said:


> Ok, thanks for your post. In short, do a hard reset, disable automatic updates and make sure NO system apps are updated through store until you have the phone interop/capabilities unlocked the old way. Any updates to Extras&info will ruin this and you need to start over. Will give that a try when I got some time.
> cheers

Click to collapse



I am sure @djamol will find a way around this in near future .


----------



## TachisAlopex (Dec 1, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> I try this steps on my old Lumia 620:
> 1. hard reset after installing Win10M 10586.11
> 2. inmediatelly disable automatic updates from Store app, wait to install based app., uninstall unnecesarily app (AppSocial etc.). Enable developer mode on phone.
> 3. software reset
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly I cannot get past step 3. Root Tool reports success for Jailbreak, but it doesn't seem like it did. I could not edit the registry using Root Tool, nor would CustomPDF0600 deploy (Error - 0x81030120 -ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES).

The only difference I can tell is that my version is Win10M 10586.0 rather than .11. I do not have Extras+Info either, and the previously linked one will not install. I attempted to follow the steps to the letter. My device is a lumia 950 unlocked. Any ideas?


----------



## AlvaroBurnett (Dec 1, 2015)

TachisAlopex said:


> Sadly I cannot get past step 3. Root Tool reports success for Jailbreak, but it doesn't seem like it did. I could not edit the registry using Root Tool, nor would CustomPDF0600 deploy (Error - 0x81030120 -ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES).
> 
> The only difference I can tell is that my version is Win10M 10586.0 rather than .11. I do not have Extras+Info either, and the previously linked one will not install. I attempted to follow the steps to the letter. My device is a lumia 950 unlocked. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



1. Do a hard reset.
2. After it boots up for the first time, don't configure your wireless.
3. Deploy Root Tool (I use Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1) and do the jailbreak.
4. Configure wireless, update whatever you want, etc.
NOTE: Don't let the Store update Extras&Info (it will break Root Tool).

Confirmed to work on Lumia 640XL DS with Win10M 10586.11


----------



## TachisAlopex (Dec 1, 2015)

AlvaroBurnett said:


> 1. Do a hard reset.
> 2. After it boots up for the first time, don't configure your wireless.
> 3. Deploy Root Tool (I use Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1) and do the jailbreak.
> 4. Configure wireless, update whatever you want, etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I tried it with no wireless (and also tried it with no sim) to make sure it couldn't update at all.  I used the WPAD 8.1 and it installed Root Tool successful, but still no dice. I still can't modify any registry settings, nor install/deploy any apps requiring interop privileges. Any other ideas?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 1, 2015)

Use root tool tool menu, apply  jailbreak lumia....


----------



## zizu10 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not worked for me. Lumia 930 latest build windows 10. It say complete but no any change maded, I dont know why? any sugestion?


----------



## malvo26 (Dec 3, 2015)

@djamol: Great tool. Works like a charm on Lumia 820 with Windows 10.0.10586.11. Thank you so much.


----------



## unremarked (Dec 3, 2015)

Just as an heads up to the OP, and anyone else wondering...

The xap does not deploy to a Lumia 950 (specifically, the AT&T locked model).  And logically,because it doesn't deploy, presumably the app doesn't work on these new devices.  Just FYI.


----------



## Cholens (Dec 3, 2015)

Does not work on my 950


----------



## djamol (Dec 3, 2015)

zizu10 said:


> Not worked for me. Lumia 930 latest build windows 10. It say complete but no any change maded, I dont know why? any sugestion?

Click to collapse



Sometimes it get very glitches and there is only one solution. Hard Reset. (for now, untill fix some changes in code).
That's sad bug, I also had this problem many times.


----------



## djamol (Dec 3, 2015)

For the 950 Guy's...
Device is just launched now.. And we don't have that device to everyone.
At least we need to look into the ffu.
If the NDTK Service is missing from the latest phone, then that's is lack of newbie's. We can't do anything without NDTK Service.

Problem about deployment. 
We have technical preview come's with by-default Interop Unlock.
And If retail version of the Windows 10 has prevented from the Second Party Capabilities, then we have to implement new way to unlock. (but still depends on NDTK Service)


----------



## unremarked (Dec 3, 2015)

djamol said:


> For the 950 Guy's...
> Device is just launched now.. And we don't have that device to everyone.
> At least we need to look into the ffu.
> If the NDTK Service is missing from the latest phone, then that's is lack of newbie's. We can't do anything without NDTK Service.
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally understand.  I was just pointing it out cause I hadn't seen anyone else post success/failure of the app on the 950 and I wanted to provide you what limited info I could.   I've been around long enough and had enough devices to know patience when it comes to root/jailbreak.

Is there any info I can try to pull for you from my device?  Bear in mind, I'm a n00b to WP.


----------



## rescbr (Dec 4, 2015)

@djamol, have you seen C:\Data\USERS\System\AppData\Local\UpdateStagingRoot from a system with pending updates?


----------



## djamol (Dec 4, 2015)

unremarked said:


> Totally understand.  I was just pointing it out cause I hadn't seen anyone else post success/failure of the app on the 950 and I wanted to provide you what limited info I could.   I've been around long enough and had enough devices to know patience when it comes to root/jailbreak.
> 
> Is there any info I can try to pull for you from my device?  Bear in mind, I'm a n00b to WP.

Click to collapse



Yeah, That would be good 
1. Verify NDTKSvc.dll in your System32, if avail pull it.
2. Give me Package and servicing folder.
C:\Windows\Packages.
C:\Windows\Servicing.

That's enough to me


----------



## djamol (Dec 4, 2015)

@rescbr I have not understood a what you are pointing 
Have you ever played with UpdateOS.wim ?
Replace it with your Custom.wim.
Perform some key actions.. (ie for Hard reset)
VOILA... you booted into Android.wim... Horrible 

- I've not tried ever.. Take Care


----------



## TachisAlopex (Dec 4, 2015)

djamol said:


> Yeah, That would be good
> 1. Verify NDTKSvc.dll in your System32, if avail pull it.
> 2. Give me Package and servicing folder.
> C:\Windows\Packages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm in the same boat, but I have the Lumia 950 Unlocked instead of the AT&T version, so I'm not sure if that will affect anything.

I found the NDTKSvc.dll and servicing folder, and I zipped up the files and attached it to my post. However, C:\Windows\Packages was not present on my phone.


----------



## djamol (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the stuff.
I've seen that, Service project completely migrated by Microsoft. We need to test it running on our device in order to reverse the Server.
It will be available to every Lumia when they will release firmware updates. (I have one more hope, If the package comes through the common root authority certificates then we can deploy it to any OEM device. That's my hope)

I want one more resource.
Give me config folder from 950 FFU.
C:\Windows\System32\Config

Till then I'll try to replace old service from my device and test on newer one.


----------



## djamol (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes 
Still the same policies.
DeveloperUnlock = SECOND_PARTY_CAPABILITIES 
enabled both Interop Access for 
ID_CAP_OEM_CUSTOM
ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES
Good News 
Microsoft don't care about Interop Access and all other OEM Caps.
We just need to fix the RPC Code.

Problem about deployment.
I think issue officially comes from Microsoft. As they said, (Silverlight apps will not be deploy on build 586)
Try to deploy Universal App directly with ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES.

Another easy way is possible...
Using NdtkClient.dll 
And Nokia.SilentInstaller.Runtime


----------



## TachisAlopex (Dec 4, 2015)

djamol said:


> Thanks for sharing the stuff.
> I've seen that, Service project completely migrated by Microsoft. We need to test it running on our device in order to reverse the Server.
> It will be available to every Lumia when they will release firmware updates. (I have one more hope, If the package comes through the common root authority certificates then we can deploy it to any OEM device. That's my hope)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm. It seems like the config folder is locked down. Attempting to view what's inside it shows an empty folder, and attempting to copying gives a generic error: "Something went wrong. Could not copy the file(s) or folder(s)." So far I've just been using explorer to get these folder; any ideas on how I can get past this?



djamol said:


> Yes
> Still the same policies.
> DeveloperUnlock = SECOND_PARTY_CAPABILITIES
> enabled both Interop Access for
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad it's good news! In terms of deployment, let me give my experience. So far the 8.0 deployer does not function at all. After a few minutes it'll give a timeout error. The 8.1 deployer works, but any xap with the ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES capability will be rejected with the error 0x81030120. If the xap has the ID_CAP_OEM_CUSTOM capability the 8.1 deployer doesn't even attempt to try and just throws a manifest error at you. (I've tested removing those 2 capabilities from the WMAppManifest.xml which allows the app to deploy, but then the apps don't work).


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2015)

seems interop unlocking work on latest (today) build without hard reset??? not unlocked on latest build because wont do hard reset...

anyone can confirm or something funny on my device


----------



## djamol (Dec 5, 2015)

We figured out that Microsoft is trying to block our hack.
Even same issue is getting on Windows Phone 8.1
So I recommend to you do not update Extras+Info App on WP8/8.1.
If app get's update. Registry editing will not work through the vcfan RPC Code.
Same thing like Samsung did with their FCRouter.


----------



## djamol (Dec 5, 2015)

dxdy said:


> seems interop unlocking work on latest (today) build without hard reset??? not unlocked on latest build because wont do hard reset...
> 
> anyone can confirm or something funny on my device

Click to collapse



I didn't understand about hard reset.
This is live registry editing. So don't need to hard reset your device. Even you don't need to reboot.
This is safe app which will not interfere with your firmware or use data. 
You can easily decompile xap and can look the source code.
It just 2 line code.
"ButtonRead" for read registry value.
"ButtonWrite" for writing registry value.
Very simple but most Powerful


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2015)

djamol said:


> We figured out that Microsoft is trying to block our hack.
> Even same issue is getting on Windows Phone 8.1
> So I recommend to you do not update Extras+Info App on WP8/8.1.
> If app get's update. Registry editing will not work through the vcfan RPC Code.
> Same thing like Samsung did with their FCRouter.

Click to collapse



Extras and info is already updated on my device on build 10586.11 before interop  unlock and i dont want make hard reset for interop unock...i tried root tool but without success... 

now on build 10586.29 interop unlock worked fine...


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 5, 2015)

I noticed that the actual registry keys can't be edited, but they can be erased and you new ones can be added. That's how I got 3g only working.


----------



## flips13 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi!
Can someone help me with this error "0x80073D11" and how to solve it? I have found, that it means next "You have reached the maximum number of developer sideloaded packages allowed on this device. Please uninstall a sideloaded package and try again.", but i've done interop, capabilities and win 10 capabilities unlocks It's appearing after deploying some appx.
For deploying using IsoStoreSpy and modified AppDeploy tool for win 8.1.
Device - Lumia 822.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Upd.
As I figure out, you can install only 20 appx/appxbundle apps.
Unlock have been done not fully or it should be so?
Can someone install more than 20 appx apps?


----------



## djamol (Dec 6, 2015)

flips13 said:


> Hi!
> Can someone help me with this error "0x80073D11" and how to solve it? I have found, that it means next "You have reached the maximum number of developer sideloaded packages allowed on this device. Please uninstall a sideloaded package and try again.", but i've done interop, capabilities and win 10 capabilities unlocks It's appearing after deploying some appx.
> For deploying using IsoStoreSpy and modified AppDeploy tool for win 8.1.
> Device - Lumia 822.
> ...

Click to collapse



Modify registry value here.
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install
MaxUnsignedApp
99999
Or 
7FFFFFFF


----------



## Vain8x (Dec 6, 2015)

*help me pls*

root tool does not work on win 10 586.29 ... bug with update extra + info


----------



## flips13 (Dec 7, 2015)

djamol said:


> Modify registry value here.
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install
> MaxUnsignedApp
> 99999
> ...

Click to collapse



Key contains this  value "7FFFFFFF" but in dec format.

Upd.
It's always reseting to 7FFFFFFF or to dec form and not allowing to write 99999 value.


----------



## kam3r (Dec 7, 2015)

*Interop Unlock for Windows 10 Lumia 920*

I can't Interop Unlock for Windows 10 on my Lumia 920.
please help


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 7, 2015)

On 640xl last build already unlocked, vcreg and pfd registry editor vcfan dll are not opening.

EDIT:
Managed to open after uninstall extras+info app (Deployed dummy xap).
VCREG is not applying  permanent interop capability unlock., the rest is giving ok response.
Will try to change properties to readonly for oem.reg using mtp acces


----------



## nioonline (Dec 7, 2015)

*Ativ s sms greek characters*

Does anybody know if its possible with tweek at the registry or something else to have 160 characters per sms to the Ativ S?
I am using greek language for messaging but there is no option like in the lumias(Network+ -->characters set-->reduced)
I tried to install xap nokia network+ but without success...
If anybody can help I would really really appreciate it!!!!!!!
(I am running latest windows 10 mobile update throught the slow ring)


----------



## G.moe (Dec 7, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Will try to change properties to readonly for oem.reg using mtp acces

Click to collapse



There's a way to edit that folder through MTP? I keep getting permission error.

Edit: I assume now that you mean using the Full FS hack, not just changing the MTP folder.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 7, 2015)

I think is the file from windows/packages/OEMSettings.reg .... copied to desktop, apply readonly, copied back to his folder  
I think romrebuilder.xap save to that location for permanent interopunlock.... if i.m wrong i will reply.


----------



## G.moe (Dec 7, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> I think is the file from windows/packages/OEMSettings.reg .... copied to desktop, apply readonly, copied back to his folder
> I think romrebuilder.xap save to that location for permanent interopunlock.... if i.m wrong i will reply.

Click to collapse



Ninja'd haha. When I do that I get permission error, but I assume you're using the Full FS hack, and not just changing the MTP folder?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 7, 2015)

You need to copy to pc, change readonly proprieties, copy back to his nest......


----------



## G.moe (Dec 7, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> You need to copy to pc, change readonly proprieties, copy back to his nest......

Click to collapse



I can edit it from my PC, that's not the problem. I cannot copy the file back to the phone.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, i can.


----------



## G.moe (Dec 7, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Well, i can.

Click to collapse



Are you accessing the directory by changing the MTP folder or by using the Full FS hack?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 7, 2015)

I interopunlocked using vcreg, so i can acces phone thru pc .


----------



## nioonline (Dec 7, 2015)

*ativ s and 160 sms characters*

anyone got a tip for my problem????

or a way to install nokia network+ xap ???????


----------



## firmaal16 (Dec 8, 2015)

djamol said:


> Hello Folks,
> *Yeah this is the First thread, First Post about the Windows 10 Mobile Hacking.
> *
> .

Click to collapse



Is it works on win 10 mobile build 10586.29? It install successfully, when i jailbreak also say its success. But when i try to deploy custompfd.xap it say error. Btw i use windows phone power tools to deploy. Thanks @djamol


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Dec 8, 2015)

My phone in nokia lumia 630 DS but the root tool didn't work even after showing "Success and you are done!"


----------



## qzem (Dec 8, 2015)

Prasanna Thapa said:


> My phone in nokia lumia 630 DS but the root tool didn't work even after showing "Success and you are done!"

Click to collapse



IT IS NOT WORKING ON THE LATEST BUILD!  (sorry for caps, but now maybe others will see this too)

This was already said many times in this thread...
@djamol

Maybe you should write this in the first post so the people will stop stating the obvious


----------



## kam3r (Dec 8, 2015)

*Lumia 920 Interop Unlock*

Mine work after hard reset my Lumia 920.


----------



## firmaal16 (Dec 8, 2015)

kam3r said:


> Mine work after hard reset my Lumia 920.

Click to collapse



Mine not work. Lumia 925. What version do you have? 10586.29?


----------



## Dearest S (Dec 9, 2015)

I want to unlock the ONE HTC


----------



## yellowcricket90 (Dec 9, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> Mine not work. Lumia 925. What version do you have? 10586.29?

Click to collapse



Wait for update v3


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hard reset my 1020 (10586.29) not update Extra+info and it works.


----------



## kam3r (Dec 10, 2015)

firmaal16 said:


> Mine not work. Lumia 925. What version do you have? 10586.29?

Click to collapse



Yes 10586.29.
work like a charm.


----------



## drigerott (Dec 10, 2015)

i hardreset 950XL but didn't work.. then we must wait for a new method


----------



## mjz2cool (Dec 12, 2015)

so this does work on the latest build, but an update for extras + info fixed the vulnerability? and after hard reset and not updating extras + info it should work?


----------



## NZT-48 (Dec 12, 2015)

djamol said:


> Reserved For Common Q/A

Click to collapse



Does this work on the Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM (RM-1116) on Build 10586?? Thanks...


----------



## winphouser (Dec 13, 2015)

??? 10586.29, 640xl. Hard reset, uninstall extras+info, deploy using WPV deployer.


----------



## raghulive (Dec 14, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> Hard reset my 1020 (10586.29) not update Extra+info and it works.

Click to collapse


@winphouser @NZT-48 @mjz2cool @kam3r
after interop unlock ,some app are deploying .if reset and not update extras+info in 1586.29  then does WPtweaks,font changer  are working in your mobile?
*Edit: yes its working if you don't update Extras+info after reset*


----------



## mjz2cool (Dec 14, 2015)

raghulive said:


> @winphouser @NZT-48 @mjz2cool @kam3r
> after interop unlock ,some app are deploying .if reset and not update extras+info in 1586.29  then does WPtweaks,font changer  are working in your mobile?
> *Edit: yes its working if you don't update Extras+info after reset*

Click to collapse



okay thanks, I tried to get the floating keyboard working by changing rm-1072 to rm-938, but it wouldn't work after auto updates for extras+info. i'm back to 8.1 for now, but i'll consider upgrading to 10 again


----------



## kam3r (Dec 14, 2015)

*\m/*



raghulive said:


> @winphouser @NZT-48 @mjz2cool @kam3r
> after interop unlock ,some app are deploying .if reset and not update extras+info in 1586.29  then does WPtweaks,font changer  are working in your mobile?
> *Edit: yes its working if you don't update Extras+info after reset*

Click to collapse




Yeah it work after reset (what i do : hard reset). 10586.29 not updating extras+info.
WPtweaks,FontChanger  are working fine.:good:


----------



## xshunin (Dec 14, 2015)

I have the Lumia 950 XL with the .00 build. It doesn't even have Extras+Info (I can download it from the store it says) Although interop and unlock does not work. I can't write into the registry.


----------



## bias_hjorth (Dec 14, 2015)

So I bought this monster of a phone (950xl) but browsing on pages (XDA to name a few) feels so bogged down compared to my Slimkat Lg g2 with adaway running. So my question is, and Ive read the whole thread, will this tool enable me to block ads?  
Heck writing this in quick-reply leaves a hefty 10 sec delay before I see what I write on screen


----------



## djamol (Dec 14, 2015)

Ohh sorry for the delay.. I was too busy in recent day's. 
And yes ms trying to block ndtksvc as i said before through the extras+info. (don't update it or uninstall it.)
I'll update the first post. And we are also testing it to unblock the service to work back again.


----------



## xshunin (Dec 14, 2015)

djamol said:


> Ohh sorry for the delay.. I was too busy in recent day's.
> And yes ms trying to block ndtksvc as i said before through the extras+info. (don't update it or uninstall it.)
> I'll update the first post. And we are also testing it to unblock the service to work back again.

Click to collapse



In my case I don't even have Extras+Info. I could download it but it'd be the latest version. Is there a way I can deploy an old version of it?


----------



## djamol (Dec 14, 2015)

xshunin said:


> In my case I don't even have Extras+Info. I could download it but it'd be the latest version. Is there a way I can deploy an old version of it?

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter having old version of app. They can't unblock or even may be app will not work too. We need to manually configure the svc again like they modified some path here "HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\.*"
And read svc dll from here C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\


----------



## xshunin (Dec 14, 2015)

djamol said:


> It doesn't matter having old version of app. They can't unblock or even may be app will not work too. We need to manually configure the svc again like they modified some path here "HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\.*"

Click to collapse



So installing it or not doesn't make a difference?


----------



## djamol (Dec 14, 2015)

Doesn't make difference. Even old version doesn't work because it was also uses ndtk. Only new version works fine. If you want copy old extras+info from here C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Xap\


----------



## bsdnix (Dec 16, 2015)

There is 31 pages and it is TL;DR, can anyone confirm that this root app works on Lumia 550 .29 build?


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 16, 2015)

bias_hjorth said:


> So I bought this monster of a phone (950xl) but browsing on pages (XDA to name a few) feels so bogged down compared to my Slimkat Lg g2 with adaway running. So my question is, and Ive read the whole thread, will this tool enable me to block ads?
> Heck writing this in quick-reply leaves a hefty 10 sec delay before I see what I write on screen

Click to collapse



Yes interop unlocking will allow you to deploy the app below. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/xap-adblocker-windows-phone-8-x-t3178203. Works on windows 10 mobile too


----------



## bias_hjorth (Dec 16, 2015)

BakedOnSomeSour said:


> Yes interop unlocking will allow you to deploy the app below.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/xap-adblocker-windows-phone-8-x-t3178203. Works on windows 10 mobile too

Click to collapse



Thanks a million. Reading up on deploying app it's like sideloading on'm Android right? - I¨m not too sure how to do this but I take it I need this tool:
https://dev.windows.com/en-us/downloads/windows-10-sdk

Sorry for asking questions that might be obvious too most w10m users in here.


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 16, 2015)

bias_hjorth said:


> Thanks a million. Reading up on deploying app it's like sideloading on'm Android right? - I¨m not too sure how to do this but I take it I need this tool:
> https://dev.windows.com/en-us/downloads/windows-10-sdk
> 
> Sorry for asking questions that might be obvious too most w10m users in here.

Click to collapse



It all good. Everyone's here to help. Questions should be asked. That's how you learn . 

First you want to install Visual Studio from: https://www.visualstudio.com/products/visual-studio-community-vs
When the installation starts. Select all the options if you have room on your hard drive. If not than just make sure you also select Windows 8.1 and windows phone 8.0/8.1 Tools on top of all the tools that are already preselected. Hit install and it should take a few minutes.

When its all done download and run this program http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2610524&d=1393831436 to deploy djamol's Root Tool to interop unlock your phone. Just extract the contents of the zip into a folder on your desktop and run the EXE within that folder. After interop unlocking. Use the same program to deploy the adblock app


----------



## unremarked (Dec 17, 2015)

BakedOnSomeSour said:


> It all good. Everyone's here to help. Questions should be asked. That's how you learn .
> 
> First you want to install Visual Studio from: https://www.visualstudio.com/products/visual-studio-community-vs
> When the installation starts. Select all the options if you have room on your hard drive. If not than just make sure you also select Windows 8.1 and windows phone 8.0/8.1 Tools on top of all the tools that are already preselected. Hit install and it should take a few minutes.
> ...

Click to collapse



While BakedOnSomeSour's information is correct, I'd just like to point out that djamol's Root Tool doesn't work on the 950/950XL at the time of this post.


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 17, 2015)

unremarked said:


> While BakedOnSomeSour's information is correct, I'd just like to point out that djamol's Root Tool doesn't work on the 950/950XL at the time of this post.

Click to collapse



I didnt realize that was the case with the 950/950XL. Thanks for the info. Does it have to do with Extras and Info? Or has something  else blocked the exploit?


----------



## DLS123 (Dec 17, 2015)

BakedOnSomeSour said:


> I didnt realize that was the case with the 950/950XL. Thanks for the info. Does it have to do with Extras and Info? Or has something  else blocked the exploit?

Click to collapse



There is no Extras and Info on 950/950XL. They come with Advanced Info preinstalled. So doing hard resets and preventing system apps updates before attempting to deploy root tool doesn't help with anything. It's just not possible to unlock my 950 currently.


----------



## zorbabic (Dec 18, 2015)

950 here with:
10.0.10586.0
01078.00017.15452.59016

The Extras and Info are not present when 950/950XL is started out of the box (10.0.10586.0). Although there is an Entry in the Extras portion of the Settings named Advanced info which when clicked displays: "Advanced info can't be opened. An app update may be available in the Store."

I did a hard reset and, without connecting the device to the net, tried interop unlock, but even though the message is "Sucess!", when you manually check the registry values, they are back to original values:
SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install\MaxUnsignedApp is back to 00000002
SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\PortalUrlInt is back to default (MS WPregistration svc)

If you write 7FFFFFF to MaxUnsignedApp, and read the value, it's back to 00000002, so no change is saved.

I've connected the device to the net, and kept the Extras and Info from downloading just in case someone gets around this limitation. I'm still figuring out how to keep it from updating itself to 10586.29.

Z


----------



## bias_hjorth (Dec 18, 2015)

Many thanks for the insightful replies guys, makes more sense and now I know the procedure. I hope the root tool will work some day. I believe it would make the browser experience so much better. I received the display dock today, so much potential in this device


----------



## winguser1 (Dec 19, 2015)

I cant wait to be able to root this phone. .


----------



## zorbabic (Dec 19, 2015)

zorbabic said:


> ... I'm still figuring out how to keep it from updating itself to 10586.29.

Click to collapse



The phone just updated itself tonight to 10586.29 :\ I think it went down something like this:
MS: Do you want it?!
950: Not really, no.
MS: Are you sure?!
950: Yes, I'm sure.
MS: (aggressively) I think you waaaaant it!
950: (panicky) Not really, no.
MS: Sure you do!! 
(MS shoves the 10586.29 through the Wi-Fi to the 950 which, like a child being force fed, eats the 1,5 Gb update mixed with its own tears).
MS: (cheerfully) There you go. All better now.
The 950 exhausted from the ordeal restarts itself after the update at 3:30 in the morning, oblivious to what and where it is since it doesn't have its SIM PIN entered, so it sits there in the dark, like a confused child, until I wake up in the morning and comfort it with its PIN, feeling slightly guilty because I think I could have done something to prevent this, still sleepy muttering to myself: "Why? Why?"


----------



## ap3rus (Dec 19, 2015)

BakedOnSomeSour said:


> It all good. Everyone's here to help. Questions should be asked. That's how you learn .
> 
> When its all done download and run this program http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2610524&d=1393831436 to deploy djamol's Root Tool to interop unlock your phone.

Click to collapse



Why not just a standard Application Deployment which come with SDK? Is there any difference?


----------



## derausgewanderte (Dec 21, 2015)

vcfan's new vcREG 1.5 works on W10M 10586.36. I was able to sideload CustomPFD_0600 and make a few registry changes that stick. Works just like it used to now.


----------



## qzem (Dec 21, 2015)

derausgewanderte said:


> vcfan's new vcREG 1.5 works on W10M 10586.36. I was able to sideload CustomPFD_0600 and make a few registry changes that stick. Works just like it used to now.

Click to collapse



I get an error when trying to deploy this app:

Error - The manifest could not be loaded and may not be valid.


----------



## Exobar (Dec 21, 2015)

zorbabic said:


> The phone just updated itself tonight to 10586.29 :\ I think it went down something like this:
> MS: Do you want it?!
> 950: Not really, no.
> MS: Are you sure?!
> ...

Click to collapse



I laughed so much! Thanks for this!!! You should write short stories!!!

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------




derausgewanderte said:


> vcfan's new vcREG 1.5 works on W10M 10586.36. I was able to sideload CustomPFD_0600 and make a few registry changes that stick. Works just like it used to now.

Click to collapse



Currrently, it does not work on my device (950 XL), I won't be able to rule out human errors. I described the steps I took to vcfan and expecting his response any time soon.

After deploying vcreg 1.5 and moving the dll to the newly created folder and restarting the device it says:

"error initializing . check if you have correct permissions (ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES). registry functions disabled."


----------



## Exobar (Dec 21, 2015)

dp


----------



## megasounds (Dec 21, 2015)

*no interop unlock?*

SO ... 
Its (still) not possible to unlock my Lumia 950XL ???
If not ...  i can help you guys to test , just give me a shout or pm  me

Many thanks so far.
Micheal


----------



## dxdy (Dec 21, 2015)

Exobar said:


> I laughed so much! Thanks for this!!! You should write short stories!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same here 10586.29, after restart got this message


----------



## zorbabic (Dec 22, 2015)

10.0.10586.29
Got an update yesterday marked "MICROSOFTMDG update for Windows Phone". Phone restarted (gears showing). Took as much as an update from 0 to 29.
After restart the RootTool app does not work, shows a message saying app does not work with this version, and that update from the Store should be downloaded 
System still 10586.29.


----------



## megasounds (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi there

Does this trick work to interop unlock the 950XL ???

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...lumia-t3079674

..and loading the Lumia 1520 Rom into my 950XL ?

anybody tried this


----------



## the_scotsman (Dec 23, 2015)

zorbabic said:


> 10.0.10586.29
> Got an update yesterday marked "MICROSOFTMDG update for Windows Phone". Phone restarted (gears showing). Took as much as an update from 0 to 29.
> After restart the RootTool app does not work, shows a message saying app does not work with this version, and that update from the Store should be downloaded
> System still 10586.29.

Click to collapse



It's a firmware update: http://forum.xda-developers.com/lumia-950-xl/general/firmware-update-t3276814


----------



## megasounds (Dec 23, 2015)

derausgewanderte said:


> vcfan's new vcREG 1.5 works on W10M 10586.36. I was able to sideload CustomPFD_0600 and make a few registry changes that stick. Works just like it used to now.

Click to collapse



how did you do that ?
please explain... i also get an error when deploying CustomPFD_0600
can you make some simple steps ?

i just want to enable the wifi notification sound on my Lumia 950xl
they are here :
Enable WiFi connection sound notifications
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\EventSounds\Sounds\WiFiConnected
name="Disabled" 

thanks in advance


----------



## derausgewanderte (Dec 23, 2015)

megasounds said:


> how did you do that ?
> please explain... i also get an error when deploying CustomPFD_0600
> can you make some simple steps ?

Click to collapse



if you read the original thread you'll see that the 950XL works a little different. For a few folks it seems to work but not all. Also make sure you use wp8 xap deployer, not 8.1 app deployer (C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment\XapDeploy.exe). It is straight forward for the 640XL.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 23, 2015)

derausgewanderte said:


> if you read the original thread you'll see that the 950XL works a little different. For a few folks it seems to work but not all. Also make sure you use wp8 xap deployer, not 8.1 app deployer (C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment\XapDeploy.exe). It is straight forward for the 640XL.

Click to collapse



not working... is not worth try on 950XL...


----------



## derausgewanderte (Dec 24, 2015)

megasounds said:


> Enable WiFi connection sound notifications
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\EventSounds\Sounds\WiFiConnected
> name="Disabled"

Click to collapse



sorry it doesn't work on the 950XL. I used your key and was able to get the WiFi sound setting under Personalization/Sounds on my 640XL. 
thanks


----------



## kwartey (Dec 31, 2015)

Pls can anyone teach me how to deploy the app and give me a link to download the deployer . Thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Jan 2, 2016)

*It Works!!!*

Previously it didn't work for me 'coz I had updated extra & enfo but after a hard reset the app worked giving me the interlop unlock but capability unlock was not working so I had to do it manually..... By editing all the values of "capability type" key from 0 to 1
I installed custom pfd 0.3 which any one can install then from it I went to HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\SECURITYMANAGER\CAPABILITIES  and opened all the files like ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES (KEEP SCROLLING DOWN YOU WILL FIND IT) , OPENED IT Then opened "CapabilityType" Key and checked the value if it was 0 then I changed value from 0 to 1 via root tool or vcreg (make sure you clicked  local machine and drowd radio buttons) to worked vcfan and djanmol thank you very much for your tools i have seen only few hackers like you exceptionally unique

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




kwartey said:


> Pls can anyone teach me how to deploy the app and give me a link to download the deployer . Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First make sure that you have not updated extra & info. (if u have updated it then hard reset your phone)  search  xap deployer or you can also search Chinese jailbreak tool for wp (I currently use it for deploying learn toise it in YouTube) or download windows 8.0 sdk(not recommend 1.603 GB ) AND INSTALL IT.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 3, 2016)

Prasanna Thapa said:


> First make sure that you have not updated extra & info. (if u have updated it then hard reset your phone)  search  xap deployer or you can also search Chinese jailbreak tool for wp (I currently use it for deploying learn toise it in YouTube) or download windows 8.0 sdk(not recommend 1.603 GB ) AND INSTALL IT.

Click to collapse



You do not need to do a hard reset with vcfan's latest vcREG 1.5. After sideloading it via SDK 8.0 App Deploy you need to first "restore ndtksvc" under templates, reboot and then apply interop/unlock templates. Then you can sideload any other app that didn't work with vcREG 1.2 because of updated E&I. It worked on my 640XL with latest W10M and all updates including latest E&I installed. Note that this currently does not work for 950/950XL


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Jan 4, 2016)

i have its value more than that (about 2..................647) and full cap unlock device too. but even i am not able to install custom pfd v0.5 after updating windows phone sdk 8.0 now it gives me error 0x80073D11  (previously discussed in thread) on my 1st lumia 630 which is interlop and capability unlock running on windows 10 mobile and on my normal (only dev unlock) 2nd lumia 630 running on w8.1  the root tool is not installing please help!!


----------



## milchmops78 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Thx Dude*

Thx for v2 Nice Tool :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Jan 5, 2016)

*Can Any One Help Me??*


I want to know that what is RPC code and what is does???


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Amol Baiker,(DjAmol)
 by getting all the capabilities is it possible to make cheat engine like app for Windows 10 mobile??:highfive:

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

Thanks in advance


----------



## kwartey (Jan 6, 2016)

Pls can anyone teach me how to enable navigation bar on my lumia 1520 via the registry? Thank You


----------



## Leo_zodiac (Jan 9, 2016)

kwartey said:


> Pls can anyone teach me how to enable navigation bar on my lumia 1520 via the registry? Thank You

Click to collapse



HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar
 SoftwareModeEnabled
 Change from 0 to 1 
 IsAutoHideEnabled
 Change from 0 to 1


----------



## kwartey (Jan 9, 2016)

Leo_zodiac said:


> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar
> 
> SoftwareModeEnabled
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Thanks bro. And also will I lose jailbreak+unlock and also my tweaks if I upgrade to the new .63 build?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## jenijames1987 (Jan 9, 2016)

kwartey said:


> Thanks bro. And also will I lose jailbreak+unlock and also my tweaks if I upgrade to the new .63 build?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Yes, you will lose interop/unlock. I saved my tweaks in WPtweaker before I upgraded & upon upgrading and re-interop/unlock I noticed EVERYTHING is smaller than it used to be. Apps now almost mirror the PC version even in portrait mode.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 10, 2016)

jenijames1987 said:


> Yes, you will lose interop/unlock. I saved my tweaks in WPtweaker before I upgraded & upon upgrading and re-interop/unlock I noticed EVERYTHING is smaller than it used to be. Apps now almost mirror the PC version even in portrait mode.

Click to collapse



Lose??? I have Interop/unlock on my Lumia 620 with 10586.63 again


----------



## cpshelley2 (Jan 10, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> Lose??? I have Interop/unlock on my Lumia 620 with 10586.63 again

Click to collapse



how did you get interop unlock on .63?  i just upgraded to .63 and i'm not able to get it working..


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 10, 2016)

cpshelley2 said:


> how did you get interop unlock on .63?  i just upgraded to .63 and i'm not able to get it working..

Click to collapse



Flash Stock ROM WP8.1  > OTA Update with Windows Insider Fast Ring > hard reset > create custom ROM with WPInternals (unlock bootloader etc.) > deploy vcREG 1.5, apply templates Restore NDTKsvc, Live Interop/cap unlock, live full fs access > deploy other apps. CustomPFD, tweaks etc > testing writing to registry > success


----------



## PielunA (Jan 11, 2016)

It's a bad news that MS blocked it via updating extra info app.

Umm.. however I can't find that app on my ATIV SE. Is it just hidden?

I used your tool before but there's no interop unlock for ATIV SE. For Lumia neither ATIV S didn't work.

May I ask for help to unlock my ATIV SE? Thx.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 11, 2016)

about Extras+info see #241


----------



## G.moe (Jan 11, 2016)

PielunA said:


> It's a bad news that MS blocked it via updating extra info app.
> 
> Umm.. however I can't find that app on my ATIV SE. Is it just hidden?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Extras + Info is Lumia only; not available on Samsung. And if you change your DeviceMaufacturer to NOKIA and download Extras + Info (or sideload it with vcReg 1.5), it won't work; I've tried. Starting next week or the week after I'll be working on an Interop rom for the SE using @-W_O_L_F-'s tools, so keep an eye out for info on that. If you make any breakthroughs with the Ativ SE, please make a thread and/or let me know.


----------



## SalaarZahid (Jan 16, 2016)

*Please help with the vcREG 1.5 deployment*

So after i heard that microsoft is stopping people from hacking this by updating the extra+info app i deployed VcREg 1.5 which would allow me to unlock without me hard resetting my device. So i did that but when i go to the app it says "error initializing. check if you have correct permissions [ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES]. registry functions disabled". I press ok and when i try to go to templates in the menu it doesn't open. Nothing happens. at all. So is there something wrong I am doing?? Please help


----------



## dolfandave (Jan 18, 2016)

Any ray of hope for HTC users on wp10?


----------



## arcon33 (Jan 20, 2016)

greetings, Lumia 635 does not work? I tried to install but it does not appear in the list of applications please help


----------



## actinhic (Jan 23, 2016)

Good morning
Amazing tool. Great developer ! Huge thanks. It works on lumia 830 WM10 86.63 after a hard reset. Adblocker works but not found fs full access. Keep searching. Many thanks again.
Have a nice day


----------



## MareAlta (Jan 25, 2016)

*Not working - Lumia 630DS*

MSFT Lumia 630 DS

MSFT is attemping to block these tools.

From the QR-CODE it's not possible do open the download page do transfer RootTool.xap

I've turned around with Onde drive cloud. Uploaded from PC, downloaded from mobile.

.63 doesn't let me install the .xap app.

Any ideias?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 25, 2016)

Deploy from pc....dohhhh.....


----------



## harry_525 (Jan 27, 2016)

*two whatsapp*

please provide the new version of side loaded whatsapp xap..


----------



## dari-woka (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello,
I am on 10.0.10586.63 (latest preview). If I do a hard reset and come back to the old extra+info... its old enough to been able to jailbreak it? or in this build (10.0.10586.63) the extra+info is already patched?

Thanks a lot


----------



## megasounds (Jan 31, 2016)

djamol said:


> Hello Folks,
> *Yeah this is the First thread, First Post about the Windows 10 Mobile Hacking.
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i managed to enable the regeditor on my lumia 950xl
see : http://forum.xda-developers.com/lumia-950-xl/general/lumia-950xl-mtp-t3304658
maybe this can be a start to interop unlock the lumia 950/950xl  ???
micheal


----------



## jmattick (Feb 3, 2016)

Someone please tell me I'm doing something in the wrong order or help me understand why I can't get anywhere.

2 nights ago, I buy the Lumia 640 from Walmart as they were clearancing them out for $32.

I come home, and install the Insider Preview app and choose the Fast Track. Now I'm on .15184.

I come to XDA and see this thread. I download the tools in the proper order, install WPV XAP Deployer 2.0. Turn on Developer Tools, and move over the Root Tool xap. It moves successfully. I open and it gives me the option to Jailbreak Lumia. I click it. I then click "Interop + Capability Unlock and receive "SUCCESS  You are done!". I then choose Unlock Win 10 Capabilities and again "SUCCESS  You are done!).

I slip out of Root Tool and use WPV XAP Deployer 2.0 to try to deploy CustomPFD. I get an error "0x81030120" - Googling that doesn't really get me anywhere. I then try to deploy ADBlocker, same error, "0x81030120". I even tried WPTweaker, but this time I get a different message; "This package could not be registered."

It was at that point that I assumed the Jailbreak didn't work.

So I did the "Custom" using the vcREG v1.0 built into the Root Tool. Chose "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE", chose "DWORD", typed the path "SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DeviceReg\Install", typed the Key "MaxUnsignedApp" and typed the value as "7FFFFFF" then pressed Write. No errors YAY! 

Then I pressed Read.

The Value given to me is 00000014, which is a Binary String, not a DWORD if I'm not mistaken.

Is there a step where I did something wrong here? Everytime I try to write the registry key as a DWORD used 7FFFFFFF, it goes through according to vcREG as such. But when I read it, a binary response. 

My assumption is that RootTool isn't working, except it is the ONLY xap that could be transferred to the device. Any pointers? I know Windows and therefore the Registry well. I own a Surface Pro 3, but before that I owned a Surface RT which is what this is reminding me of. 

Do I need to go back to Lumia Denim to start the Interop unlock? But if I do that, won't it be overwritten since we don't have SYSTEM access yet and the Windows 10 Upgrade pretty much will undo said progress?

I'm at a standstill. My next step is simply installing Visual Studio as much as I hate to and trying to use it to deploy xap's, because I don't want to go to all that trouble just to be standing right back here.

It took a few hours of Visual Studio to install before I started trying different ways because I was becoming annoyed with the size Visual Studio was, along with the dedication of standing by to press OKAY for this or restart for that.

My solution was finding the right vcREG to deploy. RootTool.xap did not work. The vcREG built into RootTool.xap did not work. Most of the vcREG deployments did not work, despite saying they were for W10. 

It took finding vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap before it would deploy to my phone, and then I had access to the templates; first choosing Restore NDTKsvc for all Lumias except 950/XL, waiting two to three minutes, rebooting, and then choosing Live Interop/Capability Unlock and Live Full FS Access and then rebooting.

From there, I could deploy everything (CustomPFD, Adblocker), but not WPTweaker as it said there was an issue with the packaging and being registered.

Just a heads up for anyone who runs into this and doesn't want to go to all the trouble of sideloading vcREG fastforwarding the clock 100 years and messing with it being disguised as MixRadio.


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Feb 4, 2016)

MareAlta said:


> MSFT Lumia 630 DS
> 
> MSFT is attemping to block these tools.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes give your mail address i will mail you, but i will recommend you to use vcreg 1.5 instead of root tool because it has some deploying issues!


----------



## DelphianAus (Feb 5, 2016)

i can't get roottool.xap to deploy to my samsung ativ SE - which i have altered to be a nokia RM -927 to get win10 mobile on it. 

any other clues ? trying to get interop unlocked working ..


----------



## megasounds (Feb 7, 2016)

*Real or fake ???*

found this screenshot on windowscentral

*UPDATE!!! 11:55*
i send him an email and he wrote back that it was not his phone
so  IT MUST BE FAKE ... Just forget it

_i can not remove this message ... so i update it _


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2016)

You dont understand what? The value or what? I have the same value.


----------



## megasounds (Feb 7, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> You dont understand what? The value or what? I have the same value.

Click to collapse



the guy said it was from a lumia 950 ....
i do not believe him ! 
Until now  its not possible to interop unlock a 550/950/950xl


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes it is..i have 640 xl, mea culpa.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/step-mtp-lumia-950xl-t3304659


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 7, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Yes it is..i have 640 xl, mea culpa.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/step-mtp-lumia-950xl-t3304659

Click to collapse



Is this some kind of a joke on this forum, because it's the second time someone points megasounds to the thread HE STARTED!?


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I've got an error - 0x81030120 when I try to deploy CustomPFD. I have a Lumia 640 LTE with W10 build .71. Anyone can help me?


----------



## megasounds (Feb 7, 2016)

dooz96 said:


> Hi guys, I've got an error - 0x81030120 when I try to deploy CustomPFD. I have a Lumia 640 LTE with W10 build .71. Anyone can help me?

Click to collapse



You allready asked it here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/error-0x81030120-windows-phone-t3310064


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Is this some kind of a joke on this forum, because it's the second time someone points megasounds to the thread HE STARTED!?

Click to collapse



Well, you have a bere for this.
Sorry.


----------



## GuestX0024 (Feb 9, 2016)

Can someone tell me who to do this on a Ativ S? It's working on my Lumia but i don't get my Ativ S interop unlocked. Thanks.
Got it, thanks anyway.


----------



## djamol (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## dave1977nj (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a Nokia 640 Unlocked I can't get the apps to install. It says do you want to install the app and I click yes but when I go to apps and or extras it's not there.
Windows 10 Build 10.0.10586.107
Can someone help me out with this maybe I am not doing something right?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 20, 2016)

Deploy from pc and rtft.


----------



## tickmaster (Feb 22, 2016)

Redstone build 14267 on my L950= working 
I didnt needed to move back to older build, I have everything updated. Only problem was that I needed to download full VS Community.

Sadly full interop is not enabled. Just some partial unlock.


----------



## megasounds (Feb 25, 2016)

tickmaster said:


> Sadly full interop is not enabled. Just some partial unlock.

Click to collapse



Hi , can you tell me which part you _partial_ unlocked ?? 

Thanks in advance
M


----------



## qzem (Feb 25, 2016)

djamol said:


>

Click to collapse



What did you mean with the certificate screenshot? I can see that it is expired... But I don't know what it is used for.


----------



## katsuga (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried this and all other interlop unlocking tricks but nothing worked. I still can not deploy apps which need interlop unlock. :/


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2016)

No you didnt. VCREG1.5, restore nkdsvc...... vait a minute, restart, aplly  interop. Lumia phone.


----------



## katsuga (Feb 28, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> No you didnt. VCREG1.5, restore nkdsvc...... vait a minute, restart, aplly  interop. Lumia phone.

Click to collapse



how do i restore "NdtkSvc"


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 28, 2016)

Open vcreg1.5, template.....


----------



## magic55 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm looking for .cab  from 586.122 with polish dictionary, could someone help ?


----------



## katsuga (Feb 28, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Open vcreg1.5, template.....

Click to collapse



thanks but now my pc is not showing phone even though its making sound of connecting.


----------



## lukjok (Feb 28, 2016)

katsuga said:


> thanks but now my pc is not showing phone even though its making sound of connecting.

Click to collapse



It's normal if you checked Full FS access. Just wait few minutes


----------



## katsuga (Feb 28, 2016)

lukjok said:


> It's normal if you checked Full FS access. Just wait few minutes

Click to collapse



yeah it comes after about 5 mins later.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 28, 2016)

Open device manager, disable windows phone, enable windows phone, disconect phone, wait, reconect phone...voila.


----------



## davenasc (Mar 4, 2016)

interop not working anymore on my lumia 830, I've back to wp8.1, and can't do interop in there because there's no way to install extras+info on sd, no way to install mixradio, and I've updated to w10 and installed vcreg and root tool, they tell that the unlock was done, but can't install apps with interop capabilitie and any others, anyway to get it back?


----------



## katsuga (Mar 4, 2016)

davenasc said:


> interop not working anymore on my lumia 830, I've back to wp8.1, and can't do interop in there because there's no way to install extras+info on sd, no way to install mixradio, and I've updated to w10 and installed vcreg and root tool, they tell that the unlock was done, but can't install apps with interop capabilitie and any others, anyway to get it back?

Click to collapse



did u try vcreg 1.5


----------



## davenasc (Mar 5, 2016)

katsuga said:


> did u try vcreg 1.5

Click to collapse



where's that located? can't find here
edit: I've found, thanks bro


----------



## sblocc10 (Mar 6, 2016)

hey there got an lumia 535 on 10586.122 (slow ring) and want to use vcreg 1.5 + wptweaker just for using/chaning to a custom color (i.e. cyan from 8.1  which isn available on wp10).. but the vcreg1.5_wp10.xap didnt work..

any ideas??

PS: wpintenals dont work either...


----------



## jmo707 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've tried every one of the four methods for interop unlocking my Lumia 640 LTE with W10. I have done a hard reset and never ever updated Extras + Info. The problem is that_ I don't know how to verify if it is effectively unlocked_. When I deploy the Adblocker, it always gives an error related to the unlock state when trying to write the new hosts file.

Can someone suggest me how to know if my phone is correctly unlocked?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 7, 2016)

Install wptweaker. Play with settings. 
I made sex, im still virgin?


----------



## pierrottls31 (Mar 8, 2016)

davenasc said:


> where's that located? can't find here
> edit: I've found, thanks bro

Click to collapse



take a look here with  all the recent Download link ..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375


----------



## jmo707 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks  augustinionut. Wptweaker did the trick =P also, there is a modified version of Adblocker on the thread that worked.


----------



## Prasanna Thapa (Mar 12, 2016)

*its easy*



jmo707 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've tried every one of the four methods for interop unlocking my Lumia 640 LTE with W10. I have done a hard reset and never ever updated Extras + Info. The problem is that_ I don't know how to verify if it is effectively unlocked_. When I deploy the Adblocker, it always gives an error related to the unlock state when trying to write the new hosts file.
> 
> Can someone suggest me how to know if my phone is correctly unlocked?

Click to collapse



Deploy customPFD V0.3 OPEN IT GO TO HKLM\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\DEVICEREG\ INSTALL open key  MaxUnsignedApp  Value greater than 300 like 65539 or something then great  you are done!!
But for the adblocker you need to have all the capabilities unlocked in your phone which registry editor do you have??
open that go to hklm\software\Microsoft\securitymanager\capabilities\ID_CAP_.......
open all the capabilities sub key 
      "ID_CAP_NETWORKING" 
      "ID_CAP_MEDIALIB_AUDIO" 
      "ID_CAP_MEDIALIB_PLAYBACK" 
      "ID_CAP_MEDIALIB_PHOTO" 
      "ID_CAP_SENSORS" 
      "ID_CAP_WEBBROWSERCOMPONENT" 
      "ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES" 
      "ID_CAP_DEVICE_MANAGEMENT_SECURITY_POLICIES" 
      "ID_CAP_DEVICE_MANAGEMENT_ADMIN" 
      "ID_CAP_OEM_DEPLOYMENT" 
     "ID_CAP_CSP_FOUNDATION" 
      "ID_CAP_CSP_OEM" 
      "ID_CAP_CSP_W4_APPLICATION" 
      "ID_CAP_INTERNET_EXPLORER_SEARCH_PROVIDER_KEYS_HKCU" 
      "ID_CAP_REMOVABLE_STORAGE" 
      "ID_CAP_OEMPUBLICDIRECTORY" 
      "ID_CAP_RUNTIME_CONFIG" 
      "ID_CAP_APPOINTMENTS" 
      <Capability Name="ID_CAP_CONTACTS" 
      <Capability Name="ID_CAP_IDENTITY_DEVICE" 
      <Capability Name="ID_CAP_IDENTITY_USER" 
there you will find a "CapabitityType" Key change the values of all the value from 0 to 1
Tip: 0 can be showed as 00000000 just change it to 00000001 and don't change the value if already 1 i.e.00000001 then deploy ad blocker


----------



## CharZ (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey,i got some problem...I use 520 with wm10 preview release,when i click a xap it shows a confirmation,but when i click the button to install it crashes...What should i do?I've already turned on the Developer option...


----------



## quyleanh (Mar 17, 2016)

It's seem Interop Unlock does not work in my Lumia 820. After click on Capability Unlock on jailbreak lumia and restart, nothing happens


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 17, 2016)

))))) Deploy some xaps from PC.


----------



## djamol (Mar 18, 2016)

ajaytrigune said:


> Official windows 10.0 update.
> Watch this video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/e8m0aRnryn0
> ...

Click to collapse



Kay re bhau, kay taklays he.
Chan record kelas ha 
Hahaha just kidding re


----------



## TFTomSun (Mar 21, 2016)

*Unlock on Ativ S*

I have the same problems like other guys on my Samsung Ativ S:
1. when opening vcREG 1.5 a message pops up that i don't have correct permissons (InteropServices)
2. when i click on templates, nothing happens. No dialog, no message

I read all the posts here, but couldn't find any hint what the reason for that issues are.


----------



## truong90 (Mar 22, 2016)

Is that interop unlock work on other OEM? Im using w10m on my Xiaomi Mi4 LTE.


----------



## z0m8i3 (Apr 1, 2016)

G.moe said:


> Are you accessing the directory by changing the MTP folder or by using the Full FS hack?

Click to collapse



I am stuck in MTP despite changing the registry back to C:\Data\Users\PUBLIC (I cannot browse my phone in Windows Explorer; root system or even the typical public folders on my PC.)
Could you please explain the difference betweek "FS Hack" and MTP, I suspect something else needs to be changed to regain access through USB.


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi OP and hi everyone. First thanks for this thread.  
A idea is boggle my mind for some Days right now and i want to test it soon if i have a Backup phone that i can use for Work instead my Lumina 830.
So my question is:  Whats you guessing about w10m. 
Is Windows 10 Mobile a FULL GROWN 64 bit ARMs OS? like windows for intel CPUs? with the same structure and right management like the desktop version? 
Its is possible to unlock the Phone with only user right leveling like the Desktop version? 
I have do this on windows 7 several times and i have messed pretty hard and long with the User right and ownership system on the intel versions so i guess this will work also on the Windows ARMs OS. Or not?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Apr 11, 2016)

truong90 said:


> Is that interop unlock work on other OEM? Im using w10m on my Xiaomi Mi4 LTE.

Click to collapse



Will not gonna work since this relies on Samsung and Lumia's RPC Libraries... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## djamol (Apr 11, 2016)

muhschaf said:


> So my question is:  Whats you guessing about w10m.
> Is Windows 10 Mobile a FULL GROWN 64 bit ARMs OS? like windows for intel CPUs? with the same structure and right management like the desktop version?
> Its is possible to unlock the Phone with only user right leveling like the Desktop version?
> I have do this on windows 7 several times and i have messed pretty hard and long with the User right and ownership system on the intel versions so i guess this will work also on the Windows ARMs OS. Or not?

Click to collapse



Yes, Windows 10 Mobile also comes with ARM64 bit. 
Yes, Windows 10 Mobiles uses same architecture of the WindowsNT. So you can messup with registry/ACl's/policies etc.


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay...
and right at the Gate i wrecked my Desktop with it. Set ownership of C:\*.* wasnt such a good idea :silly: 
okay my Knowledge is outdated, damn i have to learn again. 
djamol, can you confirmed that M$ has learned the Error with the Admin Account and webbed another instance in it that prevents even a Admin account to delete System relevant Data even after Ownership and all other things was set? 
Looks like i have to altered these single File protection from every File i want to delete. The questioned files wasn't owned only by Trusted installer...hmm
/€: i have received my tools today so i have a spare Phone now. I will start in the next few days to try this madness. ^^


----------



## starsoccer9 (Apr 12, 2016)

Is anyone else getting an error while attempting to deploy the app saying "Error - The configuration data for this product is corrupt. Contact your support personnel"? I have downloaded it multiple times and keep getting this error


----------



## mnsiw (Apr 13, 2016)

L535, Windows 10 Mobile Release 10586.107, all apps updated, is there any way to Interop Unlock it or deploy unsigned xap or appxbundle?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 13, 2016)

any way to access the public apps folder with the filesystem access? doenst work to access C:\Data\SharedDATA\OEM via MTP nor on the device itself.


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 13, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> any way to access the public apps folder with the filesystem access? doenst work to access C:\Data\SharedDATA\OEM via MTP nor on the device itself.

Click to collapse



There must somewhere a "hidden" flag been set. or the whole folder is created and owned by "trusted installer".  Maybe in the regedit or in the Folder properties.
It looks like that these pesky trusted user or User level has adept some improvments in w10. 
In W7 he was only a nuisance and can be literary ignored. In W10 i have killed my whole system with downstrip the Ownership of C:\*.* from them. 
In W7 you was able to add yourself to this "trusted" level. In W10 i cant even FOUND this level anymore but it owns some serious System files of my System. 
I guess that M$ has learned from their past and has build some hidden Userlevel and file properties and has downgrade in this way the "normal" Administrator. The Admin account now is literary only a Superuser and not a real Admin anymore. "Trusted installer" looks like the real Admin n ow and "SYSTEM" is like always the true Windows root account. 

You have to level your own rights in a way that youself are a "Trusted User" or unhide the whole folder. but doing so can trigger some Access and execution denied rules that kills your phone system (Hard bricking should not possible after all, but your System can be killed in that way easily) .

/€: Group policies and Security policies should be a good first start.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 13, 2016)

gonna check it out tomorrow, thanks for the advices. cant be hidden to well somewhere cause it was accessable without problems in every build up to .107. hardbrick isnt possible at all since its a 920, hell must freeze when it isnt flashable anymore with the care suit


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 14, 2016)

can you start a console on the phone? that should be very helpfull to your issues.


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 15, 2016)

muhschaf said:


> can you start a console on the phone? that should be very helpfull to your issues.

Click to collapse



No, you can't start a console on the phone. That would be very helpful indeed.


----------



## zetvn (Apr 15, 2016)

Wptweaker, DHT fontchange, CustomPFD can't open on 14322, could someone help me?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 16, 2016)

zetvn said:


> Wptweaker, DHT fontchange, CustomPFD can't open on 14322, could someone help me?

Click to collapse



Yes, search my last 3 posts  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...tweak-install-homebrew-apps-settings-t3314518
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...tompfd-registry-editor-tweaks-t2981057/page17

Restart phone after deploy.


----------



## patchkid (Apr 29, 2016)

*Lumia 950*

Has anyone successfully interop unlocked a Lumia 950 yet?  The latest windows phone OS seems to be a lot more "resistant" to modifications.  I can't even deploy XAP using the Application Deployment tool.  It only lets me deploy APPX files, and anything that requires elevated privileges is rejected.


----------



## An_dz (Apr 29, 2016)

Are you sure you're using the deployer from 8.0 SDK? On my 830 it was also not deploying with the 8.1 SDK. Make sure it's this one:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment\XapDeploy.exe

As for the 950 so far the only tool that might help is vcReg. But it does not seem to have a good success ratio.


----------



## patchkid (Apr 29, 2016)

An_dz said:


> Are you sure you're using the deployer from 8.0 SDK? On my 830 it was also not deploying with the 8.1 SDK. Make sure it's this one:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.0\Tools\XAP Deployment\XapDeploy.exe
> 
> As for the 950 so far the only tool that might help is vcReg. But it does not seem to have a good success ratio.

Click to collapse



8.0 SDK doesn't seem to work with the 950.  It produces an error when you attempt to connect to your device, even though the register feature works fine and recognizes the phone.  I did a lot of searching only to discover that the WM10 OS version on the 950 and 950XL are not compatible with the 8.0 SDK.  Instead, you need Windows 10 SDK and you use the WinAppDeployCmd.exe (no GUI) through the command prompt.  When I attempted to deploy a .xap using this method, it fails.  Attempting to change the file extension to .appx, and it will recognize the file and attempt to deploy, but fails also because of permissions on the device (since it isn't interop unlocked, and the appx is trying to modify system files).


----------



## dxdy (May 1, 2016)

patchkid said:


> Has anyone successfully interop unlocked a Lumia 950 yet?  The latest windows phone OS seems to be a lot more "resistant" to modifications.  I can't even deploy XAP using the Application Deployment tool.  It only lets me deploy APPX files, and anything that requires elevated privileges is rejected.

Click to collapse



native W10 devices (550, 650 and 950) cant do interop unlock.. forget this....

but deploying xap working fine to my 950 XL with developer option enabled in phone settings... i installed full SDK tools from Visual Studiohttps://www.visualstudio.com/products/free-developer-offers-vs


----------



## flammenwerferx (May 8, 2016)

After I did unlock, then I update my extras+info, will the Unlock status still exist there bro? Cz I'm accidentally updated all of my apps


----------



## dugu1248 (May 12, 2016)

What about 640xl


----------



## chinitopex (May 12, 2016)

Please help me
Tool menu open Lumia Registry Editor 
Error Initiliating. Check if you have correct permissions
(ID-CAP- INTEROPSERVICES)Registry Funtions Disabled

Jailbreak Lumia and select interop unlock close the app


----------



## 1124n6 (May 15, 2016)

Can it be used for Mi4?


----------



## andersonrgx (May 15, 2016)

guys, please, I knew to Windows phone and need some advices, I downloaded Visual studio and after that tried to instal Windows 8 Sdk, but I got na error PIPE IS CLOSING! I Running Windows 10 64 bits on PC, and Windows 10 on Lumia 640 Xl, what I Forgot?

I don´t need any root function, just want to instal a second WhatsApp to use 2 in the same phone.


----------



## Takisxx (May 18, 2016)

cant intall it. my 1520(rm-940) doesnt do **** when i press to install this. why? can some plz help?


----------



## augustinionut (May 18, 2016)

Deploy using PC.


----------



## AxiK. (Jun 17, 2016)

Root tool not installing on Lumia 640 XL (slow ring win10.0.14342.1004


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 17, 2016)

Have activated developers mode  in settings?


----------



## markymark0055 (Jun 19, 2016)

Any progress on the w10m interop-unlock for Lumia 950xl? RM-1085


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 19, 2016)

No


----------



## dxdy (Jun 20, 2016)

markymark0055 said:


> Any progress on the w10m interop-unlock for Lumia 950xl? RM-1085

Click to collapse



no but just enable developer unlock, app deploying and registry editor working fine without interop unlock


----------



## ingcarranza88 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Error trying to deply*

Im following everything on the forum, im looking at some other solutions, but i cant deploy the xaps via WPV XAP Deployer, im getting the Connecting to Device and it gets stuck there till i get an error message 0x89731B01. Im sure im not doing something, Any Clue?

Im trying to deploy the vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap
Im running Windows 10.0.14367.0


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 20, 2016)

Why not first root tool jailbreak by djamol? Or from phone, interoptool by dxdy?


----------



## ingcarranza88 (Jun 20, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Why not first root tool jailbreak by djamol? Or from phone, interoptool by dxdy?

Click to collapse



Noup, interop tolos dont let me change the registry, not interlop unlock... yeah, im the guilty by not telling that my phone its the Lumia 950... 
But the issue is that i cant deply any, any xap...

This post..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64410126&postcount=340
says i can do it with the ndtksvc.dll, but whe you already hace the vcreg 1.5 on the phone, i cant even the deploy the xap to my phone,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boe323 (Jun 22, 2016)

Brilliant guys ....my first windows phone and was gutted to find that the fm radio was disabled completely for UK 950 variant, your root tool  jailbroke the latest win10 OS available on the update option in the phone, I was not getting my hopes up at all and thought it was a long shot at best because I was on the latest OS. Thanks again. So simple and easy. If someone could repack the factory fmradio app for lumias and make it deployable through that application, that would be awesome!! It really does  jailbreak Lumia 950's on latest OS ppl, You have to use the registry editor for all devices and tick that extra box  that checks dword value ...write and hold the power button to reboot so nothing can undo the write before it shutdown.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




ingcarranza88 said:


> Im following everything on the forum, im looking at some other solutions, but i cant deploy the xaps via WPV XAP Deployer, im getting the Connecting to Device and it gets stuck there till i get an error message 0x89731B01. Im sure im not doing something, Any Clue?
> 
> Im trying to deploy the vcREG_1_5_W10M.xap
> Im running Windows 10.0.14367.0

Click to collapse



 I had to use sdk 8.0 and the roottool , that other package wouldn't deploy in either application


----------



## unstep (Jul 8, 2016)

I am on Xiaomi MI 4 running Win10. How to change registry key on buttons to have multitasking insteed of search? Thx (i alredy can change registry)

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

I am on Xiaomi MI 4 running Win10. How to change registry key on buttons to have multitasking insteed of search? Thx (i alredy can change registry)


----------



## jediman (Jul 13, 2016)

Can we get support for this for Alcatel One Touch Fierce XL windows version?


----------



## qzem (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there a way to enable more aps to be shown a quick status on lockscreen and glance screen? There is so much space but only five, can be setup by default...


----------



## dxdy (Jul 14, 2016)

qzem said:


> Is there a way to enable more aps to be shown a quick status on lockscreen and glance screen? There is so much space but only five, can be setup by default...

Click to collapse



no


----------



## djtonka (Jul 14, 2016)

jediman said:


> Can we get support for this for Alcatel One Touch Fierce XL windows version?

Click to collapse



What do you mean exactly?


----------



## jediman (Jul 14, 2016)

djtonka said:


> What do you mean exactly?

Click to collapse



As in I own the Alcatel One Touch Fierce XL windows version, and I'd like very much for this app to support this phone.


----------



## ngame (Jul 14, 2016)

jediman said:


> As in I own the Alcatel One Touch Fierce XL windows version, and I'd like very much for this app to support this phone.

Click to collapse



Install Windows Device Recovery Tools and then try to download your phone's ROM and then provide us the link to download it . maybe it can be helpful . 
Or if you are a expert users, try to send us your phone's XAP and APPX applications to make them a review


----------



## rahoul3550 (Jul 14, 2016)

haloo all pls i m searching for help to fully understand thise procédure 
1 first whats are the big gaines in thise procedure is it just installing paid apps and how could we take advantage of them.  
2 could it help me fix the mic issue on my lumia 930 witsh in first time on win 10 camera app dont record sound but now after update it s only in when i use the speakers.
3 if there are greate adds to it pls uploade some tutorials


----------



## qzem (Jul 15, 2016)

I wrote a suggestion about more quick status options on lockscreen and glance screen to the Feedback hub, if anyone is interested to upvote it, please do so .

feedback-hub:?contextid=279&feedbackid=52deece8-8b68-47f1-b7ab-04501cd004b4&form=2&src=2





Sent from mTalk


----------



## j27h (Jul 18, 2016)

djamol said:


> Here is WhatsApp Folder.
> C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\WhatsApp
> 
> You can browse that folder using FS Access or "File Manager" app on phone.
> You have to create shortcut file on PC for that path and open shortcut file through the File Manager App.

Click to collapse



Hi djamol,
I'm searching for the WhatsApp backup folder in a Lumia 1020 too but... I can't find the folder SharedData inside Data: maybe the path is changed (I'm on W10M TH2 10586.494)? I just want to extract the WA backup, make an Hard Reset and put the backup back to its place: I think it is the only way for a Lumia without SD to perform an hard reset without losing the WA chats, am I right?

Thank to you for all your efforts, and to anyone that will contribute!


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 18, 2016)

you cant access the folder on the phone directly anymore. they patched the bug with the .107 which allowed accessing the folder with a shortcut

you need to interop unlock your device + enable full fs access.  plug it into your pc and the folderes are visible and reachable (you could use sftp connection too, but that needs more steps to do). and make sure only to copy the latest folder from the backup folder, it might get new timestamps and make whatsapp tick an old one (though they changed the foldernames of the backups a while ago -> now they are named by the date and not some random numbers -> might lead to whatsapp always picking the newest one but i havent tested it)


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jul 18, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> you cant access the folder on the phone directly anymore. they patched the bug with the .107 which allowed accessing the folder with a shortcut
> 
> you need to interop unlock your device + enable full fs access.  plug it into your pc and the folderes are visible and reachable (you could use sftp connection too, but that needs more steps to do). and make sure only to copy the latest folder from the backup folder, it might get new timestamps and make whatsapp tick an old one (though they changed the foldernames of the backups a while ago -> now they are named by the date and not some random numbers -> might lead to whatsapp always picking the newest one but i havent tested it)

Click to collapse



Problem is that even with full fs access, there is no "SharedData" folder under C:\Data ... This is using USB connection to phone. Is it that the folder is hidden, or is it that it's changed location?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 18, 2016)

reboot the phone after settings fs access, if you dont reboot it first looks like its fully unlocked but it isnt. and be aware: some modells take now a few minutes to get recognized by windows (it gets recognized as its hardware device model bla but without mtp access available, but this behavior can differ from modell to modell; my 920 even needs windows to be rebootet completely before the connection works again)


----------



## j27h (Jul 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> reboot the phone after settings fs access, if you dont reboot it first looks like its fully unlocked but it isnt. and be aware: some modells take now a few minutes to get recognized by windows (it gets recognized as its hardware device model bla but without mtp access available, but this behavior can differ from modell to modell; my 920 even needs windows to be rebootet completely before the connection works again)

Click to collapse



Thanks for you help: as GeoffreyK said the SharedData folder wasn't visible. After many reboots (both the PC and the Lumia) the folder appeared. I have used vcREG as well as WPTweaker to get FS access: tofuschnitte was right, "it looks like its fully unlocked but it isnt".

Now I have the WA folder with the latest backup (2016-07-19-0000) on my PC. They are the unencrypted mySQL version (WA only encrypt backup databases saved on SD card). The question is: if I hard reset the Lumia 1020 and then put the backup back to its place, will WA recognize it during the install process? [email protected] in post #192 states that if you move a 820 SD backup to the "C:\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public\WhatsApp" folder in a Lumia 1020, WA won't recognize it: maybe it's because the 820 backup is encrypted?


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 19, 2016)

works fine with copying it back to that location after resetting the phone (doing that on my 920 since a long time). and you are right: backup files on the sd look different, might be due to encryption yes (they dont need to encrypt the internal storage folder cause its not as easy accessable like the sd card). and dont forget to inlcude the regtoken,phoneid and reglog.txt files too, will save you from a new verify sms (and if you play around within 24 hrs you get blocked for 12-24hrs after 2-3 activation sms). when you start whatsapp - enter your phone number like always, after that it will detect the backup and ask you if you want to restore it


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jul 19, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> reboot the phone after settings fs access, if you dont reboot it first looks like its fully unlocked but it isnt. and be aware: some modells take now a few minutes to get recognized by windows (it gets recognized as its hardware device model bla but without mtp access available, but this behavior can differ from modell to modell; my 920 even needs windows to be rebootet completely before the connection works again)

Click to collapse



Thank you, tofuschnitte, I can confirm what you say and j27h's observations. I used interop tools to set full fs access and yes, the problem was lack of a reboot. To avoid the long wait for MTP service to respond, I used interop tools to set the root for the MTP service to C:\\Data\SharedData\OEM\Public and the service starts up much more quickly. With this I was able to copy the backup folder from my old phone (no SD card), uninstall WhatsApp from the new phone, place the copied backup on the new phone in the same location, deleting existing backup, and reinstall WhatsApp on the new phone. It found the backup and restored all my chats and contacts. It didn't find the images inside chats, but these had made their way to OneDrive in any case. I didn't need to reset the phone, but my case is somewhat different.


----------



## slaigpair (Jul 28, 2016)

raijovj said:


> After searching, downloading, deploying again searching, downloading, deploying & again & again... for 2 days I got to interlop and deploy "CustomWPSystem_0500.xap".
> To avoid this pain in ***, detailed steps for newbies like me.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro! I'm also trying for NAVIGATION BAR tweak. And I'm successfully enabled it from customPFD "general tweaks" option. Navigation bar appears but ALL MY APPS STARTED CRASHING NOT EVEN OPEN. If u know the issue then plz tell me how to solve that.


----------



## slaigpair (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone plzzz help me!! All my apps are not opening at all...after I enable the NAVIGATION BAR tweak from customPFD, GENERAL TWEAK page. Navigation bar appears but my apps are not opening at all(e.g. whatsapp, Lumia selife). I'm using Lumia 532 with w10m build 10586.494(latest one).
I reinstalled all the apps nothing happened and also i turned off the navigation bar same problem. Anyone knows anything plzzzzz , help me.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

Anyone plzzz help me!! All my apps are not opening at all...after I enable the NAVIGATION BAR tweak from customPFD, GENERAL TWEAK page. Navigation bar appears but my apps are not opening at all(e.g. whatsapp, Lumia selife). I'm using Lumia 532 with w10m build 10586.494(latest one).
I reinstalled all the apps nothing happened and also i turned off the navigation bar same problem. Anyone knows anything plzzzzz , help me.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 28, 2016)

Leo_zodiac said:


> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar
> SoftwareModeEnabled
> Change from 0 to 1
> IsAutoHideEnabled
> Change from 0 to 1

Click to collapse



I am sorry but how do I get here? I mean is it through the RootTool.xap or the CustomWPSystem_0500.xap ?? Thanks a lot!

PS: I am also looking to turn on Navigation bar on my 1520 - My build number is:  10.0.14926.1000


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 28, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> I am sorry but how do I get here? I mean is it through the RootTool.xap or the CustomWPSystem_0500.xap ?? Thanks a lot!
> 
> PS: I am also looking to turn on Navigation bar on my 1520 - My build number is:  10.0.14926.1000

Click to collapse



Use Interop Tools to edit registry.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 28, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> Use Interop Tools to edit registry.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me where can i find Interop tools? Also, I cant install any XAPs..dont know why...help?

EDIT:

Ok I got Interop Tools and it has some weird Reg Editor ..

Now again, the question is, if I have to enable my navigation bar on my Lumia 1520, how do I do that?

There are like a bunch of questions I have here...

What should I put in:

Reg Type: 

Reg Key Path:

Reg Value Name:

Reg Value Data:


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 28, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> Can you tell me where can i find Interop tools? Also, I cant install any XAPs..dont know why...help?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, in Interop Tools, don't edit the registry with the "Registry Editor"; use the "Registry Browser" instead. However, to enable software navigation, you don't need to edit the registry, just go to Tweaks (in Interop Tools beta) and under "Shell" you'll see "Software navigation bar", which you can turn on or off. This edits the registry for you.


----------



## ThaiN1 (Sep 28, 2016)

qzem said:


> I wrote a suggestion about more quick status options on lockscreen and glance screen to the Feedback hub, if anyone is interested to upvote it, please do so .
> 
> feedback-hub:?contextid=279&feedbackid=52deece8-8b68-47f1-b7ab-04501cd004b4&form=2&src=2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you show step by step for suggestion about more quick status options on lockscreen and glance screen to the Feedback hub.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 28, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> First of all, in Interop Tools, don't edit the registry with the "Registry Editor"; use the "Registry Browser" instead. However, to enable software navigation, you don't need to edit the registry, just go to Tweaks (in Interop Tools beta) and under "Shell" you'll see "Software navigation bar", which you can turn on or off. This edits the registry for you.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I dont see that option anywhere in Tweaks...


----------



## qzem (Sep 30, 2016)

ThaiN1 said:


> Can you show step by step for suggestion about more quick status options on lockscreen and glance screen to the Feedback hub.

Click to collapse



Try searching for feedback in Feedback hub. The title is "More quick status apps", it is posted under category:

Personalization and Ease of Access -> Lock screen

I don't know why the link doesn't work, it is copied directly from the Feedback hub app with built-in option Copy link. Another thing that Microsoft needs to repair .


----------



## KalaPocs (Oct 29, 2016)

*I need to enable Soft Bar on my Samsung Ativ S (i8750).* I unlocked the device and I can install customPfd but when I try to enable SoftBar NOTHING happens  
I dont have Full access but dont know why?! Anybody has an idea?? Thx.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 29, 2016)

You need to install ndtsvc service.  Read http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...creg-lumia-reg-editor-interop-unlock-t3451723


----------



## mk1129 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry, any chance to unlock TDD-LTE Bands on x3 US variant?


----------



## Shubhu Metha (Sep 3, 2017)

*Bro ! i need to install Android apps in my Microsoft Lumia 640 Dual Sim*

I have seen the list of supported devices for deploying android app in lumia phone like Lumia 830,Lumia 730 etc.
I. But i had seen an old post in XDA in that any developer said that if we change Extra&info or About to any supported device like if i update my extra&info with Lumia 830 then is it possible to deploy android app
OR
II. Is there any Build or Rom which i can install to run android apps in My Lumia 640
OR
Any registry editor which are able to me deploy android apps

In short i need to run Android Apps in my Lumia 640 device which currently running in Windows 10


----------



## Witchd0ctor (Sep 5, 2017)

Buy an Android phone


----------



## Nightsteed (Sep 5, 2017)

Shubhu Metha said:


> I have seen the list of supported devices for deploying android app in lumia phone like Lumia 830,Lumia 730 etc.
> I. But i had seen an old post in XDA in that any developer said that if we change Extra&info or About to any supported device like if i update my extra&info with Lumia 830 then is it possible to deploy android app
> OR
> II. Is there any Build or Rom which i can install to run android apps in My Lumia 640
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a leaked 10240 ROM for some 640 variants that does include Astoria (Android apps emulation). It sucks tho.


----------



## tze_vitamin (Oct 12, 2017)

can i do this on my Lumia 535?


----------



## dxdy (Oct 12, 2017)

jjoeshua said:


> can i do this on my Lumia 535?

Click to collapse



no... but dont bother... this works like a c**p....


----------



## tze_vitamin (Oct 12, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no... but dont bother... this works like a c**p....

Click to collapse



can you tell me what will i get when unlock my phone and what is the diference of unlock or not?
do you now were i can download good apps ,some site or something.. i cant find good apllication in store..so..


----------



## dxdy (Oct 12, 2017)

jjoeshua said:


> can you tell me what will i get when unlock my phone and what is the diference of unlock or not?
> do you now were i can download good apps ,some site or something.. i cant find good apllication in store..so..

Click to collapse



interop unlock not give you possibility to install unsupported (android or ios) apps

if you not find app in store (plus few good homebrew apps from this forum) then you not find anywhere. windows platform is closed platform and if you want android apps buy android phone...


----------



## tze_vitamin (Oct 12, 2017)

dxdy said:


> interop unlock not give you possibility to install unsupported (android or ios) apps
> 
> if you not find app in store (plus few good homebrew apps from this forum) then you not find anywhere. windows platform is closed platform and if you want android apps buy android phone...

Click to collapse



i do not wont Android phone. I like my Win10 but only that I missing is apps.. its not so much apps..


----------



## topcy666 (Nov 18, 2017)

*lumia 950 xl no write*






















Fimware verio: 01078.00053.16236.35035
op: 15254.15254


----------



## faridoddin (Nov 7, 2018)

*update*

***Even if you updated extras+info on any lumia you will loss Service Access. So Stay Away from Extras+Info***
i unlock my phone with interoop and install update 1703 lumia 640xl to my lumia 730
my phone change to lumia 640 
after this i hard reset my phone
my version is 1703 but my lumia 730 again
but i want to unlock again 
but it dosent
my extra+info updated
any way to unlock my phone?


----------



## Hzlph (Mar 11, 2019)

Does this work for the 950 XL, in the last update? I'm trying to install some xaps, and would like to use this method.


----------



## 7652782894 (Feb 28, 2020)

:highfive: thanks for the update and for the record I'm not sure what the deal was lol never heard of that before you


----------

